# For all the weed smokers....



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally some progressive drug policys getting passed in the world... lets hope this is just the beginning because imo the current systems are not working...

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/07/us-usa-marijuana-legalization-idUSBRE8A602D20121107


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im not a smoker myself nowadays tho never seen any stoned peeps cause anyone bother compared to alcohol.

Anytime i smoked it all i done was watch daft documentrys on tv then couldnt remember what they were about 5 mins later.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

pros and cons from both sides- but i'd rather the youth of today were lifting weights than sitting around getting stoned.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

lol i dont smoke it at all either cos it doesnt agree with me, same way alcohol doesnt agree with some people. I think this is definatly a good move tho... the tax on it alone would help get the country out of recession with the amount of people that smoke it already... and paying crazy money for it because its black market...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesnt cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesnt cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


Agree mate it does,,,,my son is addicted to it and would spend easy £100 a week,,,then you hear people say its not addictive,,,its very addictive


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Im not a smoker myself nowadays tho never seen any stoned peeps cause anyone bother compared to alcohol.


And a lot of people now get on the marching powder while drunk which makes a lot of them 10x worse.

I reckon if liverpool had dam style coffee shops there would be a lot less violence on the streets



HAWKUS said:


> its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesnt cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


Yeh but its mainly only linked when you have a underlying problem in the first place and normally only happens when you smoke a lot of weed.

Not disagreeing with you though, I went through a bad paranoia phase on it for a long time.But to be honest when I stopped and came back to it a good few times I realized it was just all in my head and it could all be controlled and what ever.

One of my friends has turned schizo of it (well that or because of mdma or a mix of both) but he did smoke heavy,he was smoking around 3-5g every day.



BigTrev said:


> Agree mate it does,,,,my son is addicted to it and would spend easy £100 a week,,,then you hear people say its not addictive,,,its very addictive


yeh your right I know a lot of people who get proper pi ssed of when they haven't had a joint all day and start craving it.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was a hardcore pothead for 20 years, what a waste, I work in mental health hospitals now and see so many people I used to "toke" with who are now patients, I know not everyone has mental health issues and some people get on great with it but its simply not worth it, it steals years from you.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesnt cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


totally agree mate thats why i dont smoke it... when i was in my early teens i smoked it 24/7 and i went into a drug induced psychosis because of it....

but...

if i drank that much alcohol instead of weed i would have died from liver poisening no doubt. or died in a traffic accident, or done some other drunk **** lol

and

it being illegal did not stop me doing it one bit. perhaps even made me want to do it more, plus dealers dont check id before they sell some kid a bag...

and

theres a lot of money wasted prosecuting people for simply having it/selling it which could be spent tackling more serious crimes...

this is my opinion why it would be a good idea to legalize. and lets be honest, it illegal now, who here would have trouble getting some weed if they went looking for it?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with making it legal because of the money aswell, the countries approach to drugs currently is really not working.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

i think its good if they really can keep it to the over 21s. i think it can be used recreationally safely, but in moderation. i definitely agree that is used often it can **** your head up good and properly


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I went from using it constantly to now once a week or 2 or less sometimes and feel so much better for it. I also dont binge on 2-3k calories of crap either.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Used to smoke it most days, but got very paranoid on it.

But the strength isn't 'regulated' or consistent between types & strains, so do people know how it's gonna make them feel everytime?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Used to smoke it most days, but got very paranoid on it.
> 
> But the strength isn't 'regulated' or consistent between types & strains, so do people know how it's gonna make them feel everytime?


thats a very good point, in holland its regulated to i think 14% maximum thc content and the last time i was there and had a smoke i didnt get paranoid at all on it but if i was to smoke sum of the stuff u can get at home it would send me totally barmy, really unpleasant paranoia to the point i cant be in the same room as anyone and have to lock myself away in the dark climbing the walls with crazy thoughts.. not nice at all...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The issues with mental health (more specifically issues interfering with dopamine regulation) and addiction are related to the high THC strains - but THC isn't the only active compound in cannabis, and not all strains of cannabis that have a nice buzz are high THC at all.

Medicinal cannabis is actually quite low THC, and high CBD (cannabidiol), and CBD actually has the opposite effect to THC on dopamine - it regulates it, and reduces symptoms of depression and anxiety and has no established addictive property.

The issues with cannabis and mental health seen over here in the UK are not mimicked in the netherlands where the THC levels are lower and CBD higher (it varies from strain to strain, but even the high strength THC strains are considerably lower than those over here).

I normally dislike linking to wiki, but its page on CBD is actually pretty good - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol

From what I understand of the regulation in the two US states which are going to legalise recreational cannabis, they are following the dutch model and allowing sales to be of higher CBD cannabis with regulated THC - the cannabis will be closer to the medicinal strains than the street strains found over here... the policy looks very sensible to me.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

ItsIm not saying this is for every one but it is mainly peoples mind sets what make them paranoid,how they have been feeling through the day,what sort of thoughts they already have been thinking,sub conscious thoughts.

A lot of people dont realize that cannabis is a psychedelic and opens up your perception can make you get onto things a lot better or gives you weird creative thoughts.

the way you stop getting paranoid is by realizing you are only on a drug and your thoughts can be controlled that and being in a environment you know is safe and relaxing.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes mate, I think that prolly most of us know what cannabis is thank you.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

dtlv said:


> The issues with mental health (more specifically issues interfering with dopamine regulation) and addiction are related to the high THC strains - but THC isn't the only active compound in cannabis, and not all strains of cannabis that have a nice buzz are high THC at all.
> 
> Medicinal cannabis is actually quite low THC, and high CBD (cannabidiol), and CBD actually has the opposite effect to THC on dopamine - it regulates it, and reduces symptoms of depression and anxiety and has no established addictive property.
> 
> ...


I like high cbd strains.For the people who dont know its the part of the drug what makes you feel chilled out

Also I dont know if it is proven but cbd is also supposed to be a good anti psychotic


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Yes mate, I think that prolly most of us know what cannabis is thank you.


But a lot dont, a lot just get high and say they "I feel high man" and a lot of them seem to ignore or dont even understand the psychedelic effects of weed.Well thats how I have found it to be with most young scally/chav type smokers.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I smoke a joint everynight without fail. Not doing me any harm? Even when dieting(it's hard though lol)

Still getting up early for work, work hard all day, then train, then eat, then make next days food, then smoke and chill the fcuk out an grow!lol


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I smoke a joint everynight without fail. Not doing me any harm? Even when dieting(it's hard though lol)
> 
> Still getting up early for work, work hard all day, then train, then eat, then make next days food, then smoke and chill the fcuk out an grow!lol


I would love to smoke all the time but I turn into a proper lazy cnt who cba doing a single thing.

but then again that's why you probably smoke of a night


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there any Pollen about anymore, the bright yellow, gorgeous crumbly stuff?

I used to love smoking that.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Is there any Pollen about anymore, the bright yellow, gorgeous crumbly stuff?
> 
> I used to love smoking that.


yeh but its hard to get hold of


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> ItsIm not saying this is for every one but it is mainly peoples mind sets what make them paranoid,how they have been feeling through the day,what sort of thoughts they already have been thinking,sub conscious thoughts.
> 
> A lot of people dont realize that cannabis is a psychedelic and opens up your perception can make you get onto things a lot better or gives you weird creative thoughts.
> 
> the way you stop getting paranoid is by realizing you are only on a drug and your thoughts can be controlled that and being in a environment you know is safe and relaxing.


having mental problems due to smoking weed is alot more than just having a bit of a freak out when your stoned.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to be a complete stoner...

Here are my views

I agree if it will bring in revenue, uk is in debt, they tax us for everything else...and alot of the time we get sold sh1t...on the black market, so why not?

I also, have rarely seen weed causing 'major' crime the way smack does...but i know for a fact that people housebreak and either give the items stolen as a 'hold' for tik or sell the items to pay for next bit/bag...this was proven when i went to the local dealer and she was willing to sell me my own great grandmothers jewellery that had been placed as a 'deposit'

Whilst i used to be stoner, i didn't steal, maim or cause grievance with others, but plenty do....not to blame on the cannibis itself, but on certain types who use it.

I still enjoy the odd smoke, but tbh, i wasted a large part of my life stoned out my t1ts and stuck on a sofa.

It will give an excuse to the lazy to be lazier, an excuse to the 'neds/chavs' for claiming disability should it ever be implemented here...if alcoholism is an illness, you bet your ass they will have cannabis abuse as an 'illness' I stopped, 'cold turkey' for lack of a better term, MY life is better without it. BUUUUTTTTTT it won't stop useage, so like everything else, the government would be stupid not to tax it and make money from it here too


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Wowsers, legal to buy for personal use that should be the case over here, less violence, I used to eat the odd chocky muffin years ago with high strength green with thc like snow inside them yum yum, but got paranoid to feckmg:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

BigTrev said:


> Agree mate it does,,,,my son is addicted to it and would spend easy £100 a week,,,then you hear people say its not addictive,,,its very addictive


Anything is addictive if you are susceptible, beating off, cheeseburgers...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

scouse2010 said:


> But a lot dont, a lot just get high and say they "I feel high man" and a lot of them seem to ignore or dont even understand the psychedelic effects of weed.Well thats how I have found it to be with most young scally/chav type smokers.


Yeah because you have a brain


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

the mental & psycho issues related to long term cannabis use is real & well documented... One of my female pals from highschool used to smoke a bit here and there.. then it became a need.. before she went to bed... as soon as she woke up... and during tea breaks etc... she ended up a complete wreck & looked terrible for it too, and now has manic mental episodes.

it may be related to higher thc levels in 'skunk' that folk want to buy rather than p1ssy cannabis.... but the target audiance want to smoke these harder strains.... hence why they are grown and are in high demand...

you are always going to have a high % of users in my opinion who will be weed 'geeks' wanting the stronger strains.. and who wouldnt be happy with weak medicanal cannabis if it was leagal and avalible


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

lxm said:


> the mental & psycho issues related to long term cannabis use is real & well documented... One of my female pals from highschool used to smoke a bit here and there.. then it became a need.. before she went to bed... as soon as she woke up... and during tea breaks etc... she ended up a complete wreck & looked terrible for it too, and now has manic mental episodes.
> 
> it may be related to higher thc levels in 'skunk' that folk want to buy rather than p1ssy cannabis.... but the target audiance want to smoke these harder strains.... hence why they are grown and are in high demand...
> 
> you are always going to have a high % of users in my opinion who will be weed 'geeks' wanting the stronger strains.. and who wouldnt be happy with weak medicanal cannabis if it was leagal and avalible


No, this is misleading.

The actual research shows that cannabis consumption in teenagers and children CAN lead to an exacerbation of pre-existing metal conditions... Just like alcohol.

This is why leisure drugs should have an age restriction, and guess what? If you legalise it and take it away from drug dealers, it will be far harder for under age users to find.

The nonsense put out recently by the BLF has yet again caught the attention of the headlines and sadly people believe what is written in newspapers of spoken on the news.

If you look at other countries that have de-criminalised cannabis (and other drugs for that matter) in every case, (take Portugal for example) the data shows reduced level of drug-related crimes and deaths.

Do you need someone else to tell you what you can and can't do to the sovereignty of your own conciousness? To me that notion is disgusting, it's my brain, my life and my soul to experiment with as I please.

If three people got stranded on an island, one found some weed and had a joint... Would you see fit to lock him/her in a cage for that?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol seen this on Facebook from a mate in Colorado:










Apparently it's only in Colorado and Washington because there is just such a huge population of weed smokers there pressing for the law to be passed.

Denver, Colorado is still a massive home to hippies!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Portugal had an immense drug problem, alot of heroin addicts. I've been to Casal Ventosa, it was shocking, really bad!

But to say that legalising Cannabis & take it away from the drug dealers, seem an ill thought out statement.

How would the 'taking away' suddenly be activated? And like so many other things, they'd be some "really good stuff" available under the counter.

We don't need more drugs around, look what's happening with Mephodrone!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Hopefully this legalisation can build up good steps towards steroids too - considering it was banned in America first so athletes and sports stars couldn't use it. Athletes and sports stars only contribute to 15% of all anabolic steroid users in America, we followed suit with the ban on selling.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

megatron said:


> No, this is misleading.
> 
> The actual research shows that cannabis consumption in teenagers and children CAN lead to an exacerbation of pre-existing metal conditions... Just like alcohol.
> 
> ...


Im all for legalisation, and im not anti-drugs...

I dont read the mis-informed and ill-informed articles in the papers where the reporters cant even match up drug chemical names to the correct picture & street nicknames... spouting out the usual rubbish.... This is my opinion from real first hand experience...

Also Im not arguing a point that cannabis leads to crime and death.... my point is that it leads to mental health issues... So im unaware of the point of some of your posts content.. and why its directed to me.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

lxm said:


> Im all for legalisation, and im not anti-drugs...
> 
> I dont read the mis-informed and ill-informed articles in the papers where the reporters cant even match up drug chemical names to the correct picture & street nicknames... spouting out the usual rubbish.... This is my opinion from real first hand experience...


I'm not in any way disagreeing with you, i'm clarifying the statement as I have read the research papers and seen how the media have twisted the wording to make it sound worse, long story short, far less harmful and addictive than alcohol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Alcohol is the real villan of drugs. Kills huge amounts of people & etc...& it's legal!!!

Astonishing really isn't it?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

latblaster said:


> Alcohol is the real villan of drugs. Kills huge amounts of people & etc...& it's legal!!!
> 
> Astonishing really isn't it?


It's not really surprising though, the main reason that cannabis is actually still illegal is the pressure from so called "interest groups" or lobbyists isfunded from one of two sources: 1. Alcohol companies. 2. Big Pharma

Both stand to lose a ton of profit should cannabis become available freely. Our government policy should be decided by "the people" not elite groups with too much power and money already who only care about keeping their positions...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've worked with the Pharma industry & I'm sure you know what bunch of legalised crooks they are!

Most people I believe, just don't know how they allegedly alter the data so that the compound is ok to licence. Theoretically speaking. :whistling:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

even if it got made legal some people would still sell it so youngsters would still be able to find it anyway.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

megatron said:


> I'm not in any way disagreeing with you, i'm clarifying the statement as I have read the research papers and seen how the media have twisted the wording to make it sound worse, long story short, far less harmful and addictive than alcohol.


im not arguing the point that its more harmful and addictive than alcohol ? Again I fail to see your reasons behind directing your post and points toward my original post. Ive made a statement formed from my own experiences in relation to mental health and cannabis. nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> I smoke a joint everynight without fail. Not doing me any harm? Even when dieting(it's hard though lol)
> 
> Still getting up early for work, work hard all day, then train, then eat, then make next days food, then smoke and chill the fcuk out an grow!lol


Spot on mate.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mixed feelings on this.

Anyone who says it isn't a gateway drug is very misguided imo cos it is. Ok, only a small proportion go onto other things but it does introduce an acceptance of drug culture but..... then again, its so common nowadays that good policy making may seperate it from that culture.

I also think that it can have serious affects on some people. I spent a long time in that culture and escaped relatively unscathed but I saw many a casualty.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

First illegal drug I tried, then some speed was about, the rest is rehab!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally I'm Sick of speaking to people who do it and say 'Yeah it's cool. It's not that bad for you Either '

Wrong!!!! People who think weed is fine are mugs. In May I was unfortunate enough to spend two weeks in a physciatric hospital. Call me a lier, call me what you want. The majority of people I spoke to in there were there because of weed.

I wish people would fecking listen and realise that this so-called 'ok' drug is bad news. So many stoners these days. They need to wake up and smell the fcuking coffee!!!!!!

Rant over


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Btw I'm not slating people on here. It's 15 yo kids that are warped into thinking it's an acceptable drug. Yeah acceptable if you want to experience physcosis and other fcuked up issues down the line


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Personally I'm Sick of speaking to people who do it and say 'Yeah it's cool. It's not that bad for you Either '
> 
> Wrong!!!! People who think weed is fine are mugs. In May I was unfortunate enough to spend two weeks in a physciatric hospital. Call me a lier, call me what you want. The majority of people I spoke to in there were there because of weed.
> 
> ...


It's only bad for you if you abuse it, like anything.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> It's only bad for you if you abuse it, like anything.


I agree to a point but there were kids (aged 18-20) in hospital that had 'the odd splif on a weekend' and they were fcuked. Life messed up.

Like I say I'm not slating you or anyone here but I don't think enough is done to educate the younger generation. Adults can make decisions but it's different with younger ones. For some reason it's seen as an acceptable drug to take. I'd just love to thrown some kids into that environment and see if they do it afterwards


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> It's only bad for you if you abuse it, like anything.


Have to disagree with you there, as you can get "Adverse Reactions" to all drugs & does happen with the first ingestion of any compound.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> I agree to a point but there were kids (aged 18-20) in hospital that had 'the odd splif on a weekend' and they were fcuked. Life messed up.
> 
> Like I say I'm not slating you or anyone here but I don't think enough is done to educate the younger generation. Adults can make decisions but it's different with younger ones. For some reason it's seen as an acceptable drug to take. I'd just love to thrown some kids into that environment and see if they do it afterwards


There must be more underlying mental health issues than the 'odd spliff at the weekend', especially at that age.

Personally I'd rather the kids smoke a bit of bud and chill the fcuk out rather than get on the Charlie and act like cnuts robbing and beating people up. Is wild out there at the moment lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm the same as C.Hill, I don't really care if it's made legal or not, I can get a 20 bag piece of **** and lasts me ages (only have one every night to chill out cos I am always full of stims ) I've smoked it since I was 18? 23 now and never had a bad turn, hav had a few months off here and there without even realising


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

It makes bulking easy, cutting hard lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> It makes bulking easy, cutting hard lol


AMEN!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt 1 said:


> its not physically addicitive but rather mentally addicitive, the only physical addicition would be the tabacco mixed in the joint
> 
> common confusion


Psychological addiction is nonetheless pathological, & shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Mixed feelings on this.
> 
> Anyone who says it isn't a gateway drug is very misguided imo cos it is. Ok, only a small proportion go onto other things but it does introduce an acceptance of drug culture but..... then again, its so common nowadays that good policy making may seperate it from that culture.
> 
> I also think that it can have serious affects on some people. I spent a long time in that culture and escaped relatively unscathed but I saw many a casualty.


Personaly weed was never a gateway drug for me. Infact I smoked for years and years before trying anything else. Alcohol was what set me onto other drugs, first cocaine then mdma and after them I was down to try anything. I have been in and out of the drug culture for quite a while and Ive seen many casualtys too.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm the same as C.Hill, I don't really care if it's made legal or not, I can get a 20 bag piece of **** and lasts me ages (only have one every night to chill out cos I am always full of stims ) I've smoked it since I was 18? 23 now and never had a bad turn, hav had a few months off here and there without even realising


You remind me of myself a few years back... I could never envision weed causing any damage and never had any signs of a "bad turn", then from nowhere had a panic attack whilst high and developed anxiety, depression and ocd. Im not saying this is all the drugs fault, but it deffo contributed.

As I have gotten older many of my stoner freinds have developed problems from the green. Honestly it can sneak up on you from nowhere. About half of the people I used to smoke with wouldn't dare touch a joint now, enjoy a smoke but don't be naive about it's effects mate.


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

I am 47 smoked pot every morning before I work out.I have tryed most all the other drugs a few times.Some of then a lot more then a few I have gave up all of them they are bad for my health but weed it is a better choice for me then the Alcohol.Weed should be legal it is harmless compared to most other drugs.If you vaporize then you have no smoke in your lungs as well.I still smoke though most of the time


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Find it so demotivatIng. I live with my brother he works in a factory his mates are unemployed.

See em sober there miserable about being on the dole sick of being In debt owing Money etc.

Come home from work 7 hours later there all chilled giggling to themselves playing Xbox.

They smoke cause there unemployed and bored. But they dot look for jobs as stoned all the time


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

A drug for mongs...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for later.

I know guys on Tren that snap much more than weed:lol:


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a drug for ppl who don't move just sit and get fvcked out there heads and talk sh!t


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, i ended up a couch potato...but for years( i started smoking it when i was 12, am now 20 years on!!) we went out walking, in fields, forests, cave's, had active lives etc....only a year or two was spent vegetating on the sofa of an evening! I continue to use on occasion, with no further effects...*MY* personal view is that alcohol is more dangerous than any drug i have tried, yet it is legal.

As i said, if there is a pre-disposition, then it can 'bring on' mental illness, i'm 20 years in and had no probs, apart from a short time where life was harsh and i sat depressed and continued to smoke the strongest i could lay hand on, as well as alcohol, and any other form of drug. I have mental issues in family history(severe depression and ptsd before it was called that!) but have no mental issues myself.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ser said:


> but have no mental issues myself.


Your Scottish-WE ALL HAVE MENTAL ISSUES!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: That is SO true!! but i mean apart from the Haggis Madness

At least our madness is a good madness:laugh: we are all as mad as a box of eph fuelled frogs, part of our culture:lol: the 'stiff upper lip' of the English don't get it, the Welsh are too busy [email protected] sheep to get it and the Irish, well, they make us look normal:lol:


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I become a philosopher after some of the herb. Never happens with knuckle dragging alcohol though.

Legalizzzzzzzzzzzze it!


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

Weed is legal in 4 states in America


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

D3RF said:


> lol i dont smoke it at all either cos it doesnt agree with me, same way alcohol doesnt agree with some people. I think this is definatly a good move tho... the tax on it alone would help get the country out of recession with the amount of people that smoke it already... and paying crazy money for it because its black market...


Not to mention the death rates in places like Mexico would drop because the drug dealers wouldn't have this product to sell as it would be able to be grow locally and free from prosecution all over the world.

I would like to be able to toke up without the fear of getting caught and my uni degree becoming worthless if i get a criminal record too.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no issue at all with people smoking weed, & I think if they want to smoke then that's ok. And if they get nicked they shouldn't be prosecuted.

However, if somehow it was legalised then some people developed a mental illness, a smart laywer would then want to bring a case against the govt

for 'allowing' person to be exposed to this legal substance. So, how could it be legalised, what would people like to see in place to permit it?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i dont think it should be legalised cos then it wouldnt be cool anymore... ha ha

nah i really dont care personally ive never smoked before gym or work.. its my reward, i bet anyone who says otherwise a lamborghini aventador that i wont ever go in the nut bin from it,

infact is saving my sanity..ever since my sleep has been completely ruined from tren use weed gets me to sleep every time


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

It will never be leagalised i dont think.... simple reason, because the government would look stupid for bashing it for so long then making it "OK" . Add to that the fact they wouldnt sell it in shops so no tax monies from it, to them theres no point.

I mean its not like alcohol gives u kidney failier, liver damage or any of the other problems that kill you is it?... :blink:


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

If the Govt legalised it there would still be a black market selling stronger stuff. They'll never do it anyway I don't think.

Horrid stuff. I wasted 5 years sat in mates' flats bonged off my head playing SNES all night. I honestly think it permanently re-wired my brain, and not for the better.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Bump for later.
> 
> I know guys on Tren that snap much more than weed:lol:


I can fully imagine that


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I have no issue at all with people smoking weed, & I think if they want to smoke then that's ok. And if they get nicked they shouldn't be prosecuted.
> 
> However,* if somehow it was legalised then some people developed a mental illness, a smart laywer would then want to bring a case against the govt*
> 
> ...


They do it with alcohol...and look at the health/mental/social problems that causes...not to mention the high crime rates that 'usually' involve alcohol...but they make alot of money in tax from the alcohol....so that makes it ok.



pYp3s said:


> It will never be leagalised i dont think.... simple reason, because the government would look stupid for bashing it for so long then making it "OK" . Add to that the fact they wouldnt sell it in shops so no tax monies from it, to them theres no point.
> 
> I mean its not like alcohol gives u kidney failier, liver damage or any of the other problems that kill you is it?... :blink:


It would be sold with tax added, if it were legal to buy, it will be taxed, like everything fkn else:angry:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mackerel said:


> If the Govt legalised it there would still be a black market selling stronger stuff. They'll never do it anyway I don't think.
> 
> Horrid stuff. *I wasted 5 years sat in mates' flats bonged off my head playing SNES all night*. I honestly think it permanently re-wired my brain, and not for the better.


street fighter 2 and super mario world?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big difference between use and abuse and it is not the extra 2 letters either:lol:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesn't cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


I really cant believe I am reading this- complete load of bollocs - different drugs have different affects on people - if weed sends you fcuking mad then your a moronic **** for keeping smoking it - are you not I have smoked for decades - my big vice - however tolerated because its a great wind down - I am not the couch potato (seem many of those) but I go and do things that's the fun of the whole smoking experience for me - living in Asia I started a little art project in my downtime- using photographs as a base- all when stoned - the concept and execution - (you have to be stoned to take the pictures I do as you attract a crowd in local areas and leave them all scratching their heads) every person I have shown the intro to wants one !! Smoke can expand artistic sentiments and the way you look at things

For all the couch potatoes get stoned get a camera and go out and take pictures of a subject and see the results the next day - you see things from a different angle- if you're a fecking looser in life and a couch potato then the weed will help you along with that.

As the silly argument - leads to hard drugs is crap - I suppose am living proof - only touch weed and an annual boys vat action take some coke- that's it - drug dealers are in the game for profit - a ounce of weed once per few weeks/month or a line of coke every other day ?? Which gains the most??- Weak people will get things pushed on them by dealers- that would not happen if sold legally.

As far as addiction goes well that bollocks as well - when travel I have weeks off it and I am not craving straining- banging the ****ing walls?? It's oh no smoke hmmmmmm and that's it - but in se Asia it's easy to find- but have had months off and never bothered me.

People who smoke - I have shared joints with 2 top world class all blacks (one true legend) - television presenters - high powered business men - lawyers - and police inspectors - all of whom smoke on a reasonably regular basis.

Breaks down barriers - I used to be a skinhead - non gang affiliated- not color prejudice - very right wing in my own way- but used to train with big black grizzly like - Tel - a west Indian - we used to go to blues parties in the west Indian sector of town - me and a mate and always a black guy never ever alone - I was a skinhead in a pilots jacket in a dark room surrounded by big fcuking west Indians - we all end up taking the **** out of each other - ( we would always loose out on cock size argument ) my look did of course get some glares - but once the chip was knocked off the shoulder by passing a joint it was " you're a ****ing skinhead man - in a ****ing blues - laugh laugh "


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

up up !!!! weed smokers


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

People who say its addictive...are MENTALLY addicted, there is no physical addiction at all....in your head you tell yourself you can't get through a day without being out your tree, lying on the sofa(IMO)

I have used cannabis since i was 12 years old(not bragging in any way at all, if i found my kids at 12 smoking a doobie i'd fekkin kill them!) i will be 32 next month. Stopped using around a year ago. Just stopped. Still on occasion, so far i have smoked it twice in a year. No withdrawels, no detoxing....

I did have depression at one point due to many factors and stress, and that made me think i 'needed' a doob...turned out i just needed to find a way out of my depression. I refused pills from the docs, stopped smoking, got myself back on the right road and hey ho, started smoking again for a further few years, perfectly fine. I stopped cause i just couldn't be assed rolling a doobie or ten before bed as my daytime life was so chaotic that i was actually tired by nighttime and didn't even think i 'needed' it to wind down....when i do use, as has always been, i do it for enjoyment, i can take it or leave it.

Any mental issues that arise, are predisposed and only brought to the surface quicker than they would as a non user.....those people would also have these issues just by having severe stress in their lives (IME) My life has been stressful for many years, my depression was BEFORE the stress....

Just my opinion and experience, smoking weed where i live is a 'right of passage' if you like, most do it...and i see the ODD mental illness amonst users, but generally there were tell tale signs from before they ever used to say this was 'written in stone' for them.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

But even if someone is addicted mentally they are still addicted to it. My pet hate is people who say it is not addictive just because you cant be physically addicted to it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesnt cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


yep.. weed ruined my personality for YEARS even after I stopped using. and I know a fair few people that have had holidays at Margate nut house.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> I really cant believe I am reading this- complete load of bollocs - different drugs have different affects on people - if weed sends you fcuking mad then your a moronic **** for keeping smoking it - are you not I have smoked for decades - my big vice - however tolerated because its a great wind down - I am not the couch potato (seem many of those) but I go and do things that's the fun of the whole smoking experience for me - living in Asia I started a little art project in my downtime- using photographs as a base- all when stoned - the concept and execution - (you have to be stoned to take the pictures I do as you attract a crowd in local areas and leave them all scratching their heads) every person I have shown the intro to wants one !! Smoke can expand artistic sentiments and the way you look at things.
> 
> For all the couch potatoes get stoned get a camera and go out and take pictures of a subject and see the results the next day - you see things from a different angle- if you're a fecking looser in life and a couch potato then the weed will help you along with that.
> 
> ...


does that mean alcohol addiction is a load of ballox as I used to get passed every night and now I don't?

even as a fellow skin, I feel good giving you your first neg. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

kingdale said:


> But even if someone is addicted mentally they are still addicted to it. My pet hate is people who say it is not addictive just because you cant be physically addicted to it.


Not so in a REAL sense, that is a mental issue, not a physical one....but during my time where *I* was MENTALLY addicted, i would have argued that point! Just got the t-shirt already is all hun. Not looking to argue, but its the mentality that needs addressing, not the cannabis itself. You could equally become addicted to white rice...but if someone said that they would be laughed at!(ps, i AM a white rice addict, will happily eat bowlful after bowlful...and still tell myself i need more...same goes with white bread:tongue: )



IGotTekkers said:


> yep.. weed ruined my personality for YEARS even after I stopped using. and I know a fair few people that have had holidays at Margate nut house.


Now, i didn't say that it couldn't ruin personality...doesn't make it physically addictive though alcohol also ruined my personality....and that IS addictive! I know people who have had mental issues, just as many used as didn't(as in never even tried it!) I stopped and returned to normal....as have many others i personally know. HOWEVER, there are those, as i said previously who have a predisposition and it will, beyond any doubt bring it to the surface, just like lsd, e, speed...in fact alot of prescribed drugs. I have many theories on why mental illness is on the rise, both between users and non users, processed food(all those preservatives preserve...that can't be good for the innards, all those chemicals...ehhhh, well, drugs are mostly chemicals and have different effects due to predisposition) lifestyle becoming more stressful...and the fact that people 'hid' it before as it was shameful! My own great grandfather was confined to a mental asylum after returning from WW1! i have all in my family and surrounding aquaintances, a good mix of people from all area's and aspects of life. All i can do is draw my own conclusions from what i have seen and experienced.

I would also like to add i know a lad, who is now in his 30's, both parents had mental issues, he was smoking cannabis from 10 years old(as mentioned above, its just the way it is round these parts) and has had NO mental issues! I also know a girl, who has no previous in family, never took a drug in her life and is a complete nutcase...nice, but nutty as a fruit n nut bar


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, and welcome back romper, not been around for a while, but noticed you were absent.....


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't remember my teenage years and I have a seriously poor short term memory because of weed

It should be legalized, but only cause it's generally not as bad as alcohol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tbf, i don't think anyone can argue that its a more harmful drug than alcohol!

Alcohol ruins lives....no matter your stature, financial position, mentality etc. so they taxed it, which i said *should* happen with cannabis in my first post....cause they won't stop its usage.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> does that mean alcohol addiction is a load of ballox as I used to get passed every night and now I don't?
> 
> even as a fellow skin, I feel good giving you your first neg. welcome to the forum.[/quote
> 
> Well your not really addicted to anything is you can just stop with no affects - and how freaking long does it take to get MENTALLY addicted to weed ??? A few spiffs ?? Its not freaking meth for a person to get mentally addicted to week will take how long ??? week's months??? and if in that time you did not notice it having a negative affect then people are fools - weak and deserve all they get - if your a looser then weed will amplify that - you will get mentally addicted to the affects if you carry on using and using over a long period - or does it just creep up and whey hay and behold I am an addict - fcuking pathetic !!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

From *my* mental addiction period it took years, but i think it was more of a status leading INTO useage than prolonged usage tbh. If you are mentally ill, you are mentally ill, certain things/situ's/substances bring it to the surface where it is visible for others to see and then it gets to a point where you realise it yourself...

From a legality point of view...well just compare it to legal stuff to buy(alcohol) and prescription drugs(i refused them all, but know many who accepted and now rely on them.....)

My view is that a pill won't solve your problem, the currant status of the NHS doesn't cover much other than pills if you ain't gonna wait for at least 6 months to see a councillor thus leaving NHS patients with no REAL choice as by the time they come to light they need help ASAP.

I still think there were underlying issues before the weed, regardless of what the daily mail likes to post as 'proof' otherwise:rolleyes: If we were to believe them as honest most of the board would be in the same position as Raoul Moat!!!!(again, just MY observation and experience....and both are vast, from both ends of the spectrum!)


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

i smoked weed for years from a young age from spudnick to skunk when i smoked the skunk version i believe it was slightly addictive or maybe it was just a habbit that was hard to break but believe me when i stopped the first two weeks was bloody horrible chaps after that it was not to bad,,, everything in moderation should not be to harmfull but everyones mind is different.

i abused it tho morning till bedtime!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@romper stomper

You don't seem to have all the facts there, but mostly I do agree with what you say.

If someone is psychologiaclly addicted, to say that if they notice they are becoming dependant & then not stopping is a weakness is wrong.

People will get some sort of 'relief' from their underlying problems, so they don't stop the substance as if they did the 'problems' would resurface.

That's a brief explanation anyway.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

D3RF said:


> Finally some progressive drug policys getting passed in the world... lets hope this is just the beginning because imo the current systems are not working...
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/07/us-usa-marijuana-legalization-idUSBRE8A602D20121107


This country is so so far behind the times, if they could tax it and add VAT to it it'd be legal in the morning without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

BigTrev said:


> Im not a smoker myself nowadays tho never seen any stoned peeps cause anyone bother compared to alcohol.
> 
> Anytime i smoked it all i done was watch daft documentrys on tv then couldnt remember what they were about 5 mins later.


I've only tried it a few times and like you I've been chilled out to fcuk. The first time I did try it was back in 1984 when I had an accident down the coal mines, I got trapped and fcuked me back up, the pain was horrible until a mate of mine said why don't you try cannabis? I'd never touched it before as I was only 18, I tried it and within 5 minutes the pain was easing off and I could get some sleep.

It has it's benefits.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I have seen far too many people were severe mental health problems causes by weed, the stuff you never see or hear about. The green man and red man talking to them and telling to do things all the time.

Then the ones who get so addicted they steal and commit crime to get more then go into harder drugs. Legalizing it will not solve any problems, only make it worse.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> you clearly have no understanding of addiction.
> 
> you lucky man.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I see you're a Kent lad, funnily enough the last time I smoked weed was at Mersea Island scooter rally a couple of years back


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I have seen far too many people were severe mental health problems causes by weed, the stuff you never see or hear about. The green man and red man talking to them and telling to do things all the time.


ive been smoking the stuff since you were a kid and i have seen none of that at all



> you clearly have no understanding of addiction.
> 
> you lucky man.


possibly because i dont get dependant on any - it does not rule my life and it never has done - as previously stated people with underlying mental problems it will bring it all to the surface - as will many other drugs - me and the dozens upon dozens of smokers i know have never suffered from mental problems ever or know any that pot has sent to the mad house- and i will put the laos skunk i am smoking up with any stuff i have smoked !!! but i am away and not had a smoke for two weeks and i am not going mad for a smoke or banging my head against the wall !!

it will make loosers and the weak/mentally fragile/ warped worse thats for sure - are you one of those ???


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> ive been smoking the stuff since you were a kid and i have seen none of that at all
> 
> possibly because i dont get dependant on any - it does not rule my life and it never has done - as previously stated people with underlying mental problems it will bring it all to the surface - as will many other drugs - me and the dozens upon dozens of smokers i know have never suffered from mental problems ever or know any that pot has sent to the mad house- and i will put the laos skunk i am smoking up with any stuff i have smoked !!! but i am away and not had a smoke for two weeks and i am not going mad for a smoke or banging my head against the wall !!
> 
> it will make loosers and the weak/mentally fragile/ warped worse thats for sure - are you one of those ???


Well said.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I love all of the hearsay arguments "ive seen my best mates turn into mental patients from weed"... "weed killed my father and raped my mother etc."

If you're a weak b1tch then you will find anything to blame it on, weed, cheeseburgers, pron...

I can take it or leave it but never does it cause me any mental harm lol... Sure if I smoked all day long i'm sure it wouldn't be great but that's ABUSE. Weak b1tches ruining it for everyone else, plain and simple.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

megatron said:


> I love all of the hearsay arguments "ive seen my best mates turn into mental patients from weed"... "weed killed my father and raped my mother etc."
> 
> If you're a weak b1tch then you will find anything to blame it on, weed, cheeseburgers, pron...
> 
> I can take it or leave it but never does it cause me any mental harm lol... Sure if I smoked all day long i'm sure it wouldn't be great but that's ABUSE. Weak b1tches ruining it for everyone else, plain and simple.


I used to smoke it on a weekend only mainly Saturdays and that was it. I looked forward to a Saturday when I used to drink because with a joint you were well chilled out, that was 15 years ago when I used to drink but since then I think I've had a joint twice.

I love the smell of it still, there's nothing better than smoke smelling of good home grown.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I just get fed up with Daily Mail logic and brainwashed people... We may as well ban video games too because some people have problems with that, also cars, junk food, violent films, pron, exercise...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

megatron said:


> I just get fed up with Daily Mail logic and brainwashed people... We may as well ban video games too because some people have problems with that, also cars, junk food, violent films, pron, exercise...


yeah coz video games are comparable to narcotics..?

maybe, just maybe.. you are all hardcore drug addicts in denial. denial is a classic symptom of addiction. and you all seem to be getting rather defensive on the subject. :lol:

I never said weed made everybody mental and everybody gets addicted. I said that it IS addictive, mental addiction is stronger than physical addiction and anybody that has ever been addicted to anything will confirm that.

you all claim no addictive nature's, so none of you really can make an experienced judgement on addiction, can you?

unlike you smart **** know it all's, I have seen the dirty side of the coin. and I can confirm you have no idea what you are talking about. don't talk to me about weakness you mugs. beating addiction, physical AND mental is probably the strongest thing that anybody could ever do.

now rep this post and **** off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cant stoners find anything better to do?

It does change your personality and have experienced it first hand with my brother.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Nidge said:


> I've only tried it a few times and like you I've been chilled out to fcuk. The first time I did try it was back in 1984 when I had an accident down the coal mines, I got trapped and fcuked me back up, the pain was horrible until a mate of mine said why don't you try cannabis? I'd never touched it before as I was only 18, I tried it and within 5 minutes the pain was easing off and I could get some sleep.
> 
> It has it's benefits.


Yes definately mate,,it does have more benefits than bad tho its like anything,,,some will abuse it and end up in big problems just like aas use to.

Saying that i strongly believe a cannabis problem is less dangerous than an alcohol one,,organ ways etc


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I never said weed made everybody mental and everybody gets addicted. I said that it IS addictive, mental addiction is stronger than physical addiction and anybody that has ever been addicted to anything will confirm that.
> 
> you all claim no addictive nature's, so none of you really can make an experienced judgement on addiction, can you?
> 
> unlike you smart **** know it all's, I have seen the dirty side of the coin. and I can confirm you have no idea what you are talking about. don't talk to me about weakness you mugs. beating addiction, physical AND mental is probably the strongest thing that anybody could ever do.


its a weakness that led them to their strength - just like the recovering achoholics i know they have the strength not to have a drink becaise they know they can not just have one - their strength covers a weakness

- i have seen many sides of many coins over the years dirty and good - living is asia i more so than most- so what have you seen then ??


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> It does change your personality and have experienced it first hand with my brother.


permanantly ??? or do you mean when you smoke it ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

ppl can and will abuse anything from heroin and cannabis to coca cola and cheeseburgers , what usually makes thing illegal is whether the government thinks they can regulate its distribution enough to make it taxable.

as bigtrev said above, personally i think smoking and alcohol do more damage - but they make alot of money 

physical or psychological dependences are down to the individual most of the time (tho of course it also depends on the drug , with opiates for example -you will get a physical dependance over time , same with benzo's - rapid withdrawal can also kill you).


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

@IGotTekkers ask your mates to try this - or yourself



> *How Marijuana Can Kill You/overdosing *


Materials:

1,500 pounds of Cannabis Sativa. (681.81 kilograms)

Box of strike-anywhere matches or Butane/MAPP fuel torch, obtainable for around $20 at Wal-Mart.

A small house-sized tent, large enough to fit 681 kilograms of cannabis and have room for a person.

Step One: First you must procure enough cannabis to die from lethal toxicity when consumed.

Doing so can be a rather arduous process, unless you are able to grow your own. You will have

to obtain approximately 1,500 pounds of cannabis, or about 681.81 kilograms.

Step Two: Now that you've gathered up your 681 kilo's of marijuana, you have to find a method of consumption that can allow for your planned overdose. Smoking those 1,500 pounds joint by joint or bowl by bowl would be futile. You would just get REALLY stoned. You have to consume all 681 kilos in about fifteen minutes if you wish to overdose from lethal toxicity. The cheapest, and probably easiest method to attempt your overdose would be similar in the way the ancient Scythians consumed cannabis. In a time before the invention of pipes or bongs, they would burn cannabis or other herbs in tents, so that all the smoke could get captured. Ancient hot-boxing. So get yourself a tent, keeping in mind that 681 kilos of cannabis is going to take up A LOT of room, you will no doubt need a small house-sized tent.

Step Three: Assuming you were able to fit all 1,500 pounds into your small house-sized tent, you will then need to set fire to the entire pile, without using any lighter fluids, as those fumes would be dangerous. After all, the over all goal is to overdose naturally on cannabis, and cannabis only. Setting fire to this enormous pile of marijuana will prove to be difficult, and unless you are willing to multiply the dose per person who will be attempting this with you, chances are you are doing this alone. Take with you a large box of strike-anywhere matches, or if you prefer use a store bought $20 butane or mapp fuel torch. If you are using matches, continue striking and dropping lit matches into the 681 kilo pile for the duration of the 15 minutes. If you are using a torch, light the pile at the bottom and it should catch on from there.

Step Four: With your 681 kilogram pile of cannabis burning, you can now proceed to the overdosing. Simply sit in the tent as it hot-boxes for fifteen minutes, inhaling and exhaling naturally. Hopefully your small house-sized tent was large enough to provide enough space between you and flames from the burning pile of pot. If you are not suffering from third degree burns by now, you've done this all correctly, and you should be quite stoned. Remember, you have to inhale the entire THC content of those 1,500 pounds in no less than 15 minutes, otherwise all overdose attempts are useless and you will just get bombed out of your mind, and no fatalities by cannabis will occur.

Outcome: If you have done all of this correctly, and distance between you and the burning 1,500 pounds of pot was safe, and by nothing short of a miracle you were able to consume all the THC content in the 681 kilograms of cannabis in the 15 minutes allotted, you are now dead from lethal toxicity of cannabis. Congratulations, you have become the first human being in over 5,000 years of recorded history to die from lethal toxicity of cannabis.

For the Unsuccessful: Chances are you failed at overdosing on cannabis. Either you just got really really stoned, and after the fifteen minutes ended up annihilating every bag of chips in the kitchen, or you passed out from lack of oxygen to the brain, you definitely did not overdose from lethal toxicity of cannabis. But do not feel bad, you are not alone. Millions of people all over the world are using cannabis, medicinally and recreationally, and they will never be able to obtain that lethal toxicity.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

Been a smoker for many years and never had a problem. I regulated my use though, it is still a drug and should be respected. I find it funny that people have a go for improper steroid use and lack of research but then blame Mary j for any issues they have. Mental health issues may arise from it's use but weed generally is not the main issue.

weed is not physically addictive unlike alcohol so is in the same category as steroids, the gym, running, tv, books. I knew a guy at college that was a social recluse and was addicted to reading books to escape the world. Developed mental health issues and would not leave his house.

Many people get aaddicted to working out basically taking it too far causing mental health issues or even death. Should we ban it. No!

Most people in the UK smoke weed with baccy which can create the illusion of physical addiction.

Some people are just fooked and find an outlet to be obsessed with.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

megatron said:


> Weak b1tches ruining it for everyone else, plain and simple.


Unfortunately, that's why we have laws - they aim to cover the lowest common denominator.

Haven't smoked for a few years myself but as I'll be on orals over Christmas and won't be able to drink, I'm definitely going to have a toke or two.

Should it be legalised though? I don't think it should. At the moment, if you smoke it, it's easy enough to get hold of and the cops tend to turn a blind eye to it. The only people who have to worry are the dealers and f*ck them - there's always a risk in business. Only reason for legalising it is to give the smokers a bit of moral high ground. And bollocks to that. Ever listened to one? They spout enough sh*t as it is. I know I do when I'm stoned. :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> @IGotTekkers ask your mates to try this - or yourself
> 
> Materials:
> 
> ...


as much as I am certain that this must be a valuable piece of literature which could change my life as I know it, there is a documentary about hedghogs on sky.. I'm glued.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> as much as I am certain that this must be a valuable piece of literature which could change my life as I know it, there is a documentary about hedghogs on sky.. I'm glued.


no surprises there


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

it would have been easier just to say- the easiest way to kill someone with cannabis use would be to drown them in a vat of cannabis oil


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

People do NOT become addicted to a substance because of a weakness.

That is completely stupid.

People do NOT develop Mental Health problems because they are fragile.

That is also completely stupid.

This is not my opinion, these are facts!


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

mental health and addiction is either a genetic thing or just something thats happend in their life, heroin, cocaine and nicotine is well documented in being very addictive,, now believe me when i say that i found it bloody hard to stop smoking weed it was horrible for the first two weeks but it doesnt mean im weak very stupid yes due to the fact that i abused it.

anyone can have mental health problem just might need something to trigger it off and weed (skunk) can trigger it..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

latblaster said:


> People do NOT become addicted to a substance because of a weakness.
> 
> That is completely stupid.
> 
> ...


Neither do they develop mental problems because of weed - fact


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

dailos81 said:


> mental health and addiction is either a genetic thing or just something thats happend in their life, heroin, cocaine and nicotine is well documented in being very addictive,, now believe me when i say that i found it bloody hard to stop smoking weed it was horrible for the first two weeks but it doesnt mean im weak very stupid yes due to the fact that i abused it.
> 
> anyone can have mental health problem just might need something to trigger it off and weed (skunk) can trigger it..


Actually mate cocaine has no physical addiction, more bro science for you


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_cocaine_physically_addictive

I actually post a reference to my claims too


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

megatron said:


> Neither do they develop mental problems because of weed - fact


from what i have witnessed, sadly, they do


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Great idea to legalise it so it can be taxed and money made from it instead of spending money to fight it. Makes sense to me.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

megatron said:


> Actually mate cocaine has no physical addiction, more bro science for you


cheers bro you just hear horror stories about people spending 100s of pounds a day on cocaine and the news and articles stating how it can be very addictive, i suppose its down to the person we are all different.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

megatron said:


> Actually mate cocaine has no physical addiction, more bro science for you


Yes this is true, but people can have a psychological addiction.

And it can happen to any user.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Children who use marijuana before age 12 are twice as likely to later develop serious mental illness as those who don't try the drug until they're 18, according to a federal report released Tuesday.

Bush administration officials pointed to the study as growing evidence that smoking marijuana may cause mental illnesses -- including depression, schizophrenia, and suicide attempts -- in some people.

But while the association of drug abuse and addiction with mental illness is well known, a causal connection between marijuana smoking and psychiatric disorders is not clear, other experts say.

In Tuesday's study, 21% of people who reported first using marijuana before age 12 also reported that they later went on to develop signs or symptoms of a serious mental illness. Those who said they used the drug only after age 18 had a 10.5% chance of reporting similar problems.

The study was based on federal drug use data culled in 2002 and 2003. Other past studies publicized by federal officials Tuesday also point to a connection between marijuana use and the development of mental problems later on.

"New research being conducted here and abroad illustrates that marijuana use, particularly during the teen years, can lead to depression, thoughts of suicide, and schizophrenia," said White House Drug Czar John P. Walters. "This press conference is a public health warning."

Another study highlighted by officials, published in 2001, suggested that people who were not depressed but used marijuana were four times more likely to develop depression years later than those who never used the drug.

Researchers have long observed a connection between drug use and mental illness. Many studies show the simultaneous occurrence of mental illness and substance abuse. People with mental illnesses are also known to use drugs to lessen their symptoms, a phenomenon psychiatrists refer to as "self-medicating."

But federal officials and some researchers say evidence is accumulating that shows that marijuana can actually cause serious mental illnesses in otherwise well people.

According to the National Institute on Drug Abuse (NIDA), depression, anxiety, and personality disturbances have been associated with marijuana use. However, the NIDA says it is not known whether marijuana use is an attempt to self-medicate an already existing mental health problem, or whether marijuana use leads to mental disorders (or both).

"The evidence is collectively indicating that there is a causal connection," says Neil McKeganey, PhD, professor of drug misuse at the University of Glasgow in Scotland.

McKeganey notes that scientists have not yet uncovered evidence linking marijuana use to the brain changes routinely seen in people who suffer from mental illness. "If we wait until we understand that mechanism, we will lose thousands of young people," he says.

But Paul P. Casadonte, MD, a psychiatrist and associate clinical professor at New York University, cautions in an interview that research is not yet strong enough to show a causal link between marijuana use and serious mental disorders. He suggests that such claims by Walters and other administration officials were intended to further the Bush administration's efforts to quell young peoples' marijuana use.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah phew, I was 13 when I tried my first spliff lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I could easily say that even though steroids are not addictive I see much abuse of that and guys that never come off.

Is it addictive?

No

Is it abused?

Yes

My daughter is addicted to X-Box video games, yet it is not a narcotic, but she is a bit anti-social though.

I do think weed is not good for those with under-developed minds, just like giving steroids to kids with under-developed bodies can be a problem.

I know guys that are addicted to adrenalin, yet it is not a narcotic, they surely put them selves at risk with that one.

Hell, you can die from drinking too much water.

I see no issues with weed, that is a personal choice, just like alcohol.

I find it quite funny (actually was talking with my bro about this just a few hours ago), that people see others faults before they see their own.

My bros first girlfriend wanted to break up with him for smoking weed.

Now, she smokes, and takes Vicodin to take the edge off (a bit hypocritical actually).

I was addicted to cocaine (freebase) and at one point my life was hell.

It grabbed me by the balls and I swear at one point I was contemplating suicide.

It is not going to be the weed guy that rips off your house while you are at work, that would be the tweakers, coke heads, and smack heads, not the toker.

I know that one man's pain, is another man's pleasure.

One man's trash, is another man's treasure.

And one man's fruit, is another man's candy. :lol:

As far as mental health, I doubt weed is as bad as banging large amounts of tren, popping some halotestin, and other gear.

I had family tell me I was ugly on a big deca cycle, looking back I actually was, even strung out on cocaine my family said I was distant with them.

Well, I was because I didn't want them to see me that way.

I can say, weed is not like that, sure you might be a bit off while on, but letting life flow around you when high, is not a bad thing.

It is like stepping off the treadmill and taking the time to notice.

Its all good.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

moderation is the word i was thinking about but moderation for some people is not enough, its been a good thread this, weed (skunk) as been in my life a long time since the age of 16 i am 31 now and iv not had any for a year, tho i could smell some on the way back home from the gym and MAN IT SMELT BLOODY GOOD!!! LOL


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

megatron said:


> Neither do they develop mental problems because of weed - fact


total rubbish.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

man i love girls with a six pack,,,,,,,,, and a joint lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol! Not touched the stuff in a few yrs, waste of money


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol! Not touched the stuff in a few yrs, waste of money


your right there it is a waste of money, much better things to spend hard earn cash on.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dailos81 said:


> your right there it is a waste of money, much better things to spend hard earn cash on.


Yah, like a new purse, some earrings, tanning booth, cosmetics, perfume, nice heels, clothes, nails, hair, jewelry, contacts, etc.

I am finally getting it:lol:


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow Hackskii you know me to well lol

tho i only wear all that at once on a weekend lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

megatron said:


> Neither do they develop mental problems because of weed - fact


Load of unfounded, inaccurate & poorly thought out rubbish -fact.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I was thinking male hookers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dailos81 said:


> wow Hackskii you know me to well lol
> 
> tho i only wear all that at once on a weekend lol


Yah, we don't want you blowing out an ankle with those stilettos using them every day, it also might give you bunions and hammer toes. :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kaywoodham said:


> I was thinking male hookers


Why in the hell would you pay a man for sex, you happen to be an attractive lady?

That would be like me taking sand to the beach....Sheez


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Why in the hell would you pay a man for sex, you happen to be an attractive lady?
> 
> That would be like me taking sand to the beach....Sheez


I can abuse them with no complaints...

Lol I'm only joking anyway hacks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can abuse them with no complaints...
> 
> Lol I'm only joking anyway hacks


I know that.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

i would happily be paid to get abused by you :tongue:

just becarefull with my bunions lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dailos81 said:


> i would happily be paid to get abused by you :tongue:
> 
> just becarefull with my bunions lol


Thanks man, but I love too far away, appreciate the offer:lol:


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Thanks man, but I love too far away, appreciate the offer:lol:


i have a webcam and a wip in my hand lmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dailos81 said:


> i have a webcam and a wip in my hand lmao


Nice, I got a webcam too, I dont have a whip though, I do have a bottle of lube if that counts? :lol:


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Nice, I got a webcam too, I dont have a whip though, I do have a bottle of lube if that counts? :lol: [/QU
> 
> now thats what im talking about lmao


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> from what i have witnessed, sadly, they do


well any examples ??


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

latblaster said:


> Load of unfounded, inaccurate & poorly thought out rubbish -fact.


Show me the studies please, because I have read them and it only applies to a. Teenager and b. Those with pre-existing mental conditions.

But if you like you can keep disagreeing with me off hand.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

megatron said:


> Show me the studies please, because I have read them and it only applies to a. Teenager and b. Those with pre-existing mental conditions.
> 
> But if you like you can keep disagreeing with me off hand.


I am not doing this mate, don't take it personally.  There is alot of evidence for cannabis causing MH problems, & also against.

The trouble is that unless a pre existing MH state is diagnosed, how can anyone be sure that cannabis doesn't give rise to a psychosis?

Sometimes, & this is not aimed at you, there seems to be so much of this 'bro science' about it confounds me.


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

My old lady and I have ben smoking weed for 20 years + now.I would say that that is bull ****.As some who uses it and has lots budys that have ben smoking 20 + years weed dose not hit your brain nearly has hard as the other drugs.This is not a study but what I know from years and years of personal research The only bad things I noticed about weeds is it hurts your lungs a little but you can eat it or Zaporize to work around.

I would add that drug testing can cost you your job so that can be down side. It ended up helping me their as well now I own my own shop and I am doing realy well compared to working for others.I make way more money and working when I want to.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

latblaster said:


> I am not doing this mate, don't take it personally.  There is alot of evidence for cannabis causing MH problems, & also against.
> 
> The trouble is that unless a pre existing MH state is diagnosed, how can anyone be sure that cannabis doesn't give rise to a psychosis?
> 
> Sometimes, & this is not aimed at you, there seems to be so much of this 'bro science' about it confounds me.


I'm not trying to be difficult here. The point is that as responsible adults we should be allowed to make these decisions on our own and have the un-spun facts given to us in order to make that choice. My conciousness is mine, to experiment with it my sovereign right as an individual. Laws should only be in place to protect people from harm from others, not themselves. If I want to ride a bike with no crash helmet it's my choice, I won't hurt anyone else by doing so, well aware of the risks etc.


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree good post


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

megatron said:


> I'm not trying to be difficult here. The point is that as responsible adults we should be allowed to make these decisions on our own and have the un-spun facts given to us in order to make that choice. My conciousness is mine, to experiment with it my sovereign right as an individual. Laws should only be in place to protect people from harm from others, not themselves. If I want to ride a bike with no crash helmet it's my choice, I won't hurt anyone else by doing so, well aware of the risks etc.


To an extent yes I agree..."Who's Life Is It Anyway" was a film from years ago I havn't seen it but I'm sure you understand the theme.

I won't expand on that much, as there is so much to say & etc.

By you're posts & you having a GCSE or two I expect ( that is a joke) you are an educated intelligent person who can & does make informed decisions.

But what about the people who can't? The ones that have a 'low intellectual ceiling) to use an acceptable label, won't make wise decisions.

I knew someone addicted to Heroin who when he started smoking it, didn't know it was addictive. He's 25 so surely some of the education on drugs around, should have 'gone in'.

And the consequences of someone not wearing a crash helmet are that they drain the NHS. I know that was an example.

It's all too Health & Safety malarkey these days, because of the litgation around, & not coz the govt cares about us.

I dunno there is so much to discuss on all this, a new thread might be interesting but so often they turn out badly.

Maybe we need a Mature Lounge' where certain subjects can be discussed, without the idiots swearing & threatening to bash you up?

If I offended you, I apologise.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

don't be silly no offence taken at all. I enjoy lively discussion - the retards are why I left for so long 

I'm of the opinion that we're not exactly running out of humans so if stupidity is the Darwinism of a techno-society, so be it!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have smoked weed for longer than many of you have been alive.

I am pretty sure most know me as being level headed with the exception of some I love this board posts:lol:

I am one of the happier people I know, have a better credit rating of more than 99% of the people I know, make good decisions on financial things, and yes, when high I can be some place else, but even that is my choosing and as far as mental health, id say more than most.

I know many that smoke, some are totally out of control but they are in their lives anyway, I know many people and I see nothing that confirms the mental health is compromised from weed, with the exception of perhaps at the moment of being high.

I like being able to smoke, go inside and have a good time, if this happens to be a mental health problem, give me more. :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tomchiversscience/100190558/i-was-wrong-on-cannabis-while-in-government-says-jacqui-smith-raising-questions-about-why-she-was-on-cannabis-in-government-in-the-first-place/#disqus_thread

Monstrous woman


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone think that Cannabis should be legalised? How could it work?

The strengths differ widely & some 16 yo might go & smoke super skunk (or whatever) & getting completely off his bonce do something really stupid.

When perhaps he was used to smoking a weaker strain. What's to stop some people adulterating it?

I think there would have to be some sort or control (bad word yea) so that you knew what you were smoking.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Some interesting thoughts latblaster, I'd pose the question: What's to stop these same things occurring now given it's completely unregulated and in the hands of criminals?

With regulation we would see strength warnings on packaging, age restrictions etc.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing's to stop it now, & adulteration with other stuff does happen.

But I guess if it was legalised & someone went crackers on it, would they then try & sue the govt for allowing a dangerous drug on the market?

How would the packets of weed look? Get creative someone!

On the subject of all this, do you think there should be Shooting Galleries like there is in A'dam where registered heroin addicts get pharma heroin?

It cuts down a certain amount of crime & reduces abcesses from dirty brown.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Does anyone think that Cannabis should be legalised? How could it work?
> 
> The strengths differ widely & some 16 yo might go & smoke super skunk (or whatever) & getting completely off his bonce do something really stupid.
> 
> ...


I think 16 yo are gonna smoke it anyway weather its legal or not. I agree about the different strains but im yet to see anyone do something really stupid after getting stoned apart from get the munchies and eat a 15 inch pizza to themselves.

Alcohol on the other hand is alot worse IMO.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Nothing's to stop it now, & adulteration with other stuff does happen.
> 
> But I guess if it was legalised & someone went crackers on it, would they then try & sue the govt for allowing a dangerous drug on the market?
> 
> ...


If it carries a warning, im sure it would have the same ruling as alcohol, I personally don't see how cannabis is any worse than alcohol at all. Id say its far more safer.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

bigD29 said:


> I think 16 yo are gonna smoke it anyway weather its legal or not. I agree about the different strains but im yet to see anyone do something *really stupid after getting stoned* apart from get the munchies and eat a 15 inch pizza to themselves.
> 
> Alcohol on the other hand is alot worse IMO.


You don't read the Daily Fail nearly enough!! :lol:

Alcohol is a very dangerous drug & imo much worse than heroin. When you withdraw from smack you get very unwell & then you recover.

With alcohol addicted persons, they can have a fit & die. And it does happen quite alot. But I'm not praising heroin at all.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh I must have missed something.

Its like anything though, there are idiots who abuse everything, im sure someone has probably overdosed on cornflakes in the past. Too many clowns about now days


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It does seem to be about taking too much of everything all at one go. But I did learn some of that through first hand experience.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I know I have had a few near misses with overdosing on food!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesnt cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


Same here. It is NOT a safe drug no matter how much stoners try to profess that it is. Paranoia, psychosis, schitzophrenia, depression and anxiety are just a few conditions that are either caused or triggered by THC. I had the last two and believe me it was hell at the time. I have seen mates sectioned for losing the plot as a result of pot abuse. Not to mention the amount of old mates I have that spend their entire lives on the dole and sponging off society because they cant be @rsed to work as they would rather get caned and play xbox all day.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

rchippex said:


> Same here. It is NOT a safe drug no matter how much stoners try to profess that it is. Paranoia, psychosis, schitzophrenia, depression and anxiety are just a few conditions that are either caused or triggered by THC. I had the last two and believe me it was hell at the time. I have seen mates sectioned for losing the plot as a result of pot abuse. Not to mention the amount of old mates I have that spend their entire lives on the dole and sponging off society because they cant be @rsed to work as they would rather get caned and play xbox all day.


As I said, my take on it is that losers will be losers with or without weed in their lives.

Ever read the side effects on the back of an asprin pack?


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

rchippex said:


> Same here. It is NOT a safe drug no matter how much stoners try to profess that it is. Paranoia, psychosis, schitzophrenia, depression and anxiety are just a few conditions that are either caused or triggered by THC. I had the last two and believe me it was hell at the time. I have seen mates sectioned for losing the plot as a result of pot *abuse*. Not to mention the amount of old mates I have that spend their entire lives on the dole and sponging off society because they cant be @rsed to work as they would rather get caned and play xbox all day.


Abuse is the key word here.. Abuse anything and it will come with consequence, you could turn into an Alcoholic if you chose to abuse Alcohol but its still widely available off the shelf.

I agree with megatron here - If people can't control there addictions then thats up to them, being legal or not its never going to change how people damage there lives with drugs - and it don't matter what drugs, same could be said for steroids if they became legal. you would get users not coming off and never doing pct and taking silly amounts.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

megatron said:


> As I said, my take on it is that losers will be losers with or without weed in their lives.
> 
> Ever read the* side effects on the back of an asprin *pack?


Didn't think about this at all! The side effects from most POM's & even OTC's can be horrendous, & I've found that as I get older the side effects appear.

Doxycycline a UTI drug often causes tendon fragility, I was on it for a urine infection (no since you ask it wasn't the clap!) & asked my gp to change it.

So thinking about it again, is Cannabis that bad?

But if we get some stats to try & compare commonly used drugs with the side effect of psychosis, against C'bis, could we even trust the results?

Because whoever wanted to prove their case for whichever arguement, would bias the outcome.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

I also notice side effect alot more the older im getting. I don't know why this is.

TBH Cannabis is widely available now days - I can't see a problem with it being legalised.

Do you think if it was legalised more people would start smoking it. Like people who would never had tried it before as in Normal people, teachers, solicitors etc.?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think people would try it more, but whether they'd carry on I don't know. Are people who take drugs, & that's a wide statement I know, any different?

I mean perhaps they like to experiment more....can't quite define what I mean exactly.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> its linked to way to much mental illness for that to ever happen over here....and before anyone says it doesnt cause any type of mental illness,trust me it does ive been there.


Alchohol is the main culprit for abuse based mental illness. Also the depressed tend to seek substance so cause and effect is often hard to decipher, saying things like 50% of mental patients smoke weed, does not

100% mean weed caused the mental situation


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

latblaster said:


> Didn't think about this at all! The side effects from most POM's & even OTC's can be horrendous, & I've found that as I get older the side effects appear.
> 
> Doxycycline a UTI drug often causes tendon fragility, I was on it for a urine infection (no since you ask it wasn't the clap!) & asked my gp to change it.
> 
> ...


your last line gets the the crux of this issue, spin is such an art form these days that you can make black look white, Daily Fail readers are regularly brainwashed in this manner. Not only that but if you happen to be a government body or charity you can issue a press release rife with bad science and inaccuracy and it gets repeated ad-nausium in the media... Think the BFL press release two months back which had no science behind it and was monstrously misleading.

You have to read both sides, check the validity of the information and come to your own conclusion. There's too many charities, bodies, businesses, public sector workers that stand to lose money through legalisation of cannabis and wrap their agenda in the comfy blanket of concern for health... So easy, you can see from the uninformed posts throughout this thread that it works a treat.

Nobody ever died from cannabis, can we say the same for ANY other drug in history?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Wheyman said:


> Alchohol is the main culprit for abuse based mental illness. Also the depressed tend to seek substance so cause and effect is often hard to decipher, saying things like 50% of mental patients smoke weed, does not
> 
> 100% mean weed caused the mental situation


Indeed, there is no evidence or study to suggest that cannabis CAUSES mental health issues, only exasperates pre-existing ones.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

megatron said:


> Indeed, there is no evidence or study to suggest that cannabis CAUSES mental health issues, only exasperates pre-existing ones.


And more accurately still that THC (at high doses) is linked to exacerbating certain conditions - phenomena not linked to the other main cannaibinoid CBD, which is actually linked with the reverse effect, and is shown to antagonise those potential negative effects from THC.

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2FBF00432554?LI=true

http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/192/4/306.short

The good thing is that the strains of cannabis that are being sold in the US, and mostr of those sold in the netherlands, are controlled for top level of THC and often have a high CBD content... and IMO the quality control of such strains leads to a nicer smoke anyway (nice taste, hardly any 'filler' stalk or leaf or contaminants, predictable strength etc).

The high THC stuff often commonly available here in the UK is not the same as the medical grade stuff with the higher CBD content, is different indeed in its potential longer term psychoactive effects.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Couldn't agree more


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I always thought that the THC content gave you a lighter happy high, whereas CBD in resin eg gives the heavy monged stone.

Havn't smoked any for yonks, but if I could get some lovely light yellow pollen.......I might be tempted.

Going back to the point you made mega about reading both sides etc. This is what amazes me about so many people.

They read one source, & to them that's 'the truth', then off they go & spout their heavily biased & often inaccurate opinion.

What I also see alot, is the way a scientific finding gets diluted as it passes down through the mediums of news.

By the end of it, the initial fact is often wrong or doctored to make the journalists view more digestible. Or to fit in with current blinkered views & trends.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

latblaster said:


> I always thought that the THC content gave you a lighter happy high, whereas CBD in resin eg gives the heavy monged stone.
> 
> Havn't smoked any for yonks, but if I could get some lovely light yellow pollen.......I might be tempted.
> 
> ...


I used to be very close minded but after learning to actually take time to consider the other side of the argument I have reversed my opinion on many things, it's helped me to become more objective as I get older and to notice my own bias (everyone has it). Politicians are the worst example of opinionated egos with no consideration for the alternate argument, you regularly see them respond to a counter argument with laughter or mockery, the sign of a close-minded, opinionated fool.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If I waste my energy & think about politicians & how they are it depresses me. And they fool so many people.

I'm not setting myself above in anyway, but do the gen pop not know what is going on in the world?

Not that I can see it all, but we're the cash cow for a ruling class.

I knew Blair was a [email protected] so didn't vote for him; we know what happened. As for Cameron....

Btw do you think Rebecca Brookes is the sort of temptress for NOTW? I'd bet she's bonked out Dave & got all the Tory dirt.

I know what the answer is...live on a commune, don't wash & smoke weed!!! Yeh man I'm sooooostoned! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

its easy to control thc+cbd content within a strain, after all THC degrades to CBD /CBN, it just means leaving the plant longer before its chopped , i said before earlier in this thread or another one (i cant rem) - cannabis wont be made legal because it so easy to grow its hard to control as a taxable commodity by the government , as for it causing mental illness , yes in my view it does not help ppl with a pre existing condition (or dormant one) , drugs per se >anyone who has worked on a psyc ward or in the mental health system knows that a large proportion of ppl in there have a mental health problem that is the secondary condition due to a primary drug/alcohol problem (i.e amphetamine psychosis) , this incs legal drugs that have been prescibed and withdrawn such as benzos /sleepers /opiods ,illegal drugs and alcohol dependance being the primary cause of the the secondary mental health problem.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

megatron said:


> Indeed, there is no evidence or study to suggest that cannabis CAUSES mental health issues, only exasperates pre-existing ones.


Man this was like my mantra back in the day.

Then I had a MASSIVE panic attack from nowhere and thought I was developing schizophrenia. Turns out I developed OCD and it ruined my life for 2 years. It was brutal, I was convinced I was going crazy. Im 90% better now but that fear will be with my forever.

I'm not saying weed alone caused this, I may well of had something underlying but I must say, Im pretty sure this would have NEVER happened if it wasn't for the weed.

Out of all of my mates who used to smoke half of them have developed anxiety issues. The facts around this subject are foggy but there is no smoke without fire.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The thing I would like to say about the development of anxiety issues and depression with regular weed smokers/drinkers is this - I don't personally believe that a mind that has no underlying issues would ever even adopt that kind of behavior at all in the first place. Wanting to be regularly high or drunk/needing a regular stress release/form of intoxication to enjoy a night out or time on their own suggests that people aren't high enough from a normal experience of consciousness... it suggests a need for a form of escapism from a normal state of consciousness to mask some degree of an underlying problem.

Am not saying everyone who gets wasted on anything at any time has an underling mental illness, but kind of think maybe that the more inclined someone is to gravitate towards more than occasional use of anything intoxicating, the more likely it is to reflect a difficulty or uncomfortableness with normal consciousness, even if that uncomfortableness is not recognised on a conscious level, and that unconscious desire is outwardly interpreted as simply "really enjoying something" (the fact that you really enjoy it suggesting you enjoy it a lot more than normal consciousness).

I think with everyone who gets wasted or simply even looks to unwind with anything regularly there is some element of stress release/a coping mechanism being employed. I certainly believe this is true of myself at times when I have drunk or smoked regularly.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Legal drugs such as alcohol also cause anxiety issues in some people. In fact, hundreds of available drugs may cause anxiety disorders or even depression and reliance. Used occasionally, weed is fine and also has known medicinal qualities. I don't smoke it myself but I do believe in population control by the goverenment. Anyone who smokes the stuff is automatically branded a 'stoner' or waster. Plenty of my friends with good jobs (junior doctors, trainee lawyers, PTs(lol)) smoke the stuff occasionally and are fine. People use it to relax themselves and it serves its purpose IMO.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

This is a great read:

http://pr.cannazine.co.uk/201212051650/green/eco-news/peter-reynolds-and-the-cannabis-truths-the-independent-refused-to-print.html


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Another article by Sir Rick

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/opinion/columnists/article3620600.ece?shareToken=d64991b6ca9e7cc026b1911eb0adb7b3


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very good article, the drugs war has been lost, but although getting people to break their addictions is very true, really what is needed is prevention.

Addiction is not some 'fun that got out of control'; but a symptom of something else. But I have no quick or easy suggestions.

Have you ever taken LSD @TheHandsomeOne the proper full on hallucinogenic stuff I mean?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Weed is good for cognitive functioning of the brain said DR Hoffman, the man who rediscovered LSD.


yeah and he made the mistake of miscalculating dosage with that when first trying it so i wouldnt hold out on his 'cognitive function ' theory


----------



## jaboman (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey megatron,

Just wondering if you ever tried the 14x14 or 14x21 type of dbol cycle? And if so how did it work out for you?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

jaboman said:


> Hey megatron,
> 
> Just wondering if you ever tried the 14x14 or 14x21 type of dbol cycle? And if so how did it work out for you?


Not sure if this is the right place to be asking that question friend. I wouldn't recommend Dbol in general.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Very good article, the drugs war has been lost, but although getting people to break their addictions is very true, really what is needed is prevention.
> 
> Addiction is not some 'fun that got out of control'; but a symptom of something else. But I have no quick or easy suggestions.
> 
> Have you ever taken LSD @TheHandsomeOne the proper full on hallucinogenic stuff I mean?


LSD?? I used to love the stuff. I regulary used to trip my lid off on a weekend, Mushrooms, microdots and paper trips. In fact my first trip was on a school trip to Alton towers when I was 15. I took acid (and plenty of it) on many weekends between ages of 18-25 and had some amazing experiences. During that time I had only one bad trip but that was due to being with some dodgy fvckers at the time. I don't bother now as I don't think I could hack the comedowns with 3 kids in tow. I just smoke a little green on the weekends.

Some people would probably think that somebody taking so much acid in their lifetime may be space cadet or a little messed up. I can confirm that this is not the case as I am a happily married father of 3 with a good job in middle management and decent income.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahhh Microdots...that was a long time ago. :thumbup1:

Ever tried DMT mate?

@K1NGCA1N


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i've had 3 hoffmans sitting in one of my drawers for a few months now 

i'm waiting for the right time when i wake up and think yep todays the day i'm literally going to taste the colours!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

DigIt said:


> i've had 3 hoffmans sitting in one of my drawers for a few months now
> 
> i'm waiting for the right time when i wake up and think yep todays the day i'm literally going to taste the colours!


Don't need all three do you mate????


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

latblaster said:


> Ahhh Microdots...that was a long time ago. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ever tried DMT mate?
> 
> @K1NGCA1N


I've read a ton about DMT and find it fascinating but not tried it myself, I don't know what i'd have enough time and peace to try it.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Don't need all three do you mate????


naw mate never had to tripple drop before, just doubles. i will probably split it in 2 with close mate i've shared many adventures with


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

K1NGCA1N said:


> LSD?? I used to love the stuff. I regulary used to trip my lid off on a weekend, Mushrooms, microdots and paper trips. In fact my first trip was on a school trip to Alton towers when I was 15. I took acid (and plenty of it) on many weekends between ages of 18-25 and had some amazing experiences. During that time I had only one bad trip but that was due to being with some dodgy fvckers at the time. I don't bother now as I don't think I could hack the comedowns with 3 kids in tow. I just smoke a little green on the weekends.
> 
> Some people would probably think that somebody taking so much acid in their lifetime may be space cadet or a little messed up. I can confirm that this is not the case as I am a happily married father of 3 with a good job in middle management and decent income.


But is your family and job situation actually real, or are you still a teenager stuck in a dodgy trip... Spooky


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> But is your family and job situation actually real, or are you still a teenager stuck in a dodgy trip... Spooky


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Ahhh Microdots...that was a long time ago. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ever tried DMT mate?
> 
> @K1NGCA1N


Not knowingly but who knows what was in the trips I quaffed in the 90s and early nougties

I'd be more than happy to go tripping for the weekend if the right situation ever arose though. Ahh wonderful


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Not knowingly but who knows what was in the trips I quaffed in the 90s and early nougties
> 
> I'd be more than happy to go tripping for the weekend if the right situation ever arose though. Ahh wonderful


DMT sounds fascinating, the elves & chrysanthamums stuff. There are some easy extraction methods, one was posted coupla weeks ago.

I want the genuine stuff to 'see' what really goes on out there.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Just read up on dmt it sounds like a lot of fun. Sounds a bit like when I boshed 4 trips in one go. It was a bit much tbh felt completely detached in a different psychedelic world, still good though.

The trick to enjoying acid is to know where your head is and be strong enough to know that whatever bizarre shlt goes on its just the acid. If your heads in the wrong place you ain't going to have much fun.

Enjoy your Hoffmanns I salute you


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DMT is basically the neurotransmitter that increases in stages of sleep to fascilitate the dream state - taking DMT basically causes a state of consciousness that is like an intense vivid waking dream.

DMT is also active in normal consciousness as part of how you visualise things.

For a 'safe taster' anyone who gets funky dreams with ZMA has an idea of how a tiny elevation in DMT biosynthesis affects perception.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

dtlv said:


> DMT is basically the neurotransmitter that increases in stages of sleep to fascilitate the dream state - taking DMT basically causes a state of consciousness that is like an intense vivid waking dream.
> 
> DMT is also active in normal consciousness as part of how you visualise things.
> 
> For a 'safe taster' anyone who gets funky dreams with ZMA has an idea of how a tiny elevation in DMT biosynthesis affects perception.


i did not know ZMA worked in a way that DMT does, thats incredible


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> Everything is just energy and vibrations from what ive learnt.. here on earth we are said to have a fairly low vibratory rate. DMT is supposed to increase your own vibatory waves and thus you start to be able to visualise or 'see' beings of higher vibrations.


It is interesting you suggest vibrations.

I can feel them from time to time, not too often but I do feel them and I love the feeling.

It feels kind of like waves.

When I feel them I can feel emotions too.

I see everything as vibrations, the vibrations of a birds wings flying, the vibrations of waves in the ocean, When I held the hamster I could feel his vibrations too.

Crazy thing this morning on the radio (I listen to a program called coast to coast) and it talked about chakra's an how things should flow unblocked and stuff, I thought it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Last time I smoked weed I went and spent £40 on muchies at sainsburys and I was paranoid a fcuk


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread is turning very interesting.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> It is interesting you suggest vibrations.
> 
> I can feel them from time to time, not too often but I do feel them and I love the feeling.
> 
> ...


Thats great!

Very interesting you can see the vibrations, I very rarely see it, happens more if you relax and let the so called 'third eye' take over

The human chakars is very much a real thing, you may be interested in 'pranic healing'.. most people are very shut off to the idea (I admit I was) until I had some work done on myself.. for me it worked..

Hacks, I think theres a real chance you could see auras. Do you know what they are? I myself can see them when I relax into an almost trance state and look at someone. Theres two types, I can only see the smaller aura round people/objects.. theres meant to be a much larger one but I am yet to experience that


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> Thats great!
> 
> Very interesting you can see the vibrations, I very rarely see it, happens more if you relax and let the so called 'third eye' take over
> 
> ...


I rarely share my thoughts on this but here goes.

When I do have some weed, all I want to do is either go inside myself relaxing, taking my breath to very low levels, and try to flow.

I often have to tell myself relax, and get as calm as I can making the breathing very low from the diaphragm.

When doing this some times I can see colors (eyes closed) and feel myself flowing, like energy going into me and flowing out of me.

Some times in this state I feel euphoria and a feeling that of bliss.

I did not used to like letting the energy go like I was hording it but once I let it go, it just flows and flows well.

At this time I can feel vibrations.

I also say thank you as it is like healing me, making me happy, and at this moment I realize this is just where I am supposed to be, and what I am supposed to be doing.

I can't always get there, the mind loves to take you away of trying to tap into the subconscious, perhaps an itch, or a thought of something bad that happened that day, a problem perhaps.

but, if you push this all out away from you, open mind, relax, very shallow slow breathing, it can and does sometimes just pop you into this spot.

I do exhale some times and like moan and this makes my breathing kind of vibrate and it feels good.

During this time if I decide to think about some problem that needs fixing, the answer comes to me super easy.

Like the brain is so cluttered with distractions, once they are gone, the focus becomes pretty impressive.

The problem might not go away then, but you will find the answer.

Sometimes I can smell almost anything that hits my nose as it is like my ears and nose are more sensitive.

I have never been taught any of this and its funny, some guys will tell you about light and colors, and things but its like, hey I see that, or hey I have felt that.

It feels like a natural path for me to take.

I think you will find this interesting.

I am always at the right place at the right time.

I seem to have doors open right when I get there, and am actually kind of lucky.

I find money all the time, even checks have came in the mail for stuff I never even bought or paid for.

I told the wife once that I want to have a check in the mail.

Within 2 weeks I got 2.

I told her I want to find money, then the next day I found some, and I laughed because it was just 25 cents but I said haa haaa, I didnt specify.

then a bit later I found 10 bucks, then not even a week later (yesterday) I found more.

Now, one could suggest that I am just looking, but this stuff is freaky, when I look I don't find, when I don't I find.

I do feel we make our own universe's.

The moment I stopped chasing things, they came to me, with no effort by myself other than perhaps the thoughts it took to get them there.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If you are wanting to trip try a bong of saliva of x20 strength or more.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

kingdale said:


> If you are wanting to trip try a bong of saliva of x20 strength or more.


NEVER AGAIN

I'm all for taking drugs and feeling empathy and euphoria.

Tripping my tit's off and thinking ive gone insane is not my idea of fun haha.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> NEVER AGAIN


bad experience? i have had a couple but more good times than bad.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

kingdale said:


> bad experience? i have had a couple but more good times than bad.


****ing traumatizing mate, I don't like tripping on anything tho. Watching the "solid" reality I know warp and change shook me to the core, Makes me shudder just thinking about it. I just went to far man, In that moment I fully believed I had lost my mind, it was such as ****ed up experience.

I had another bad one one on Ketamine, tho it was strangely compelling and interesting at the same time, time actually kept stopping for brief periods, as if I had bernards watch, everyone In the room would just pause for a few seconds and then snap out of it, It was f*cked up, proper. I trip HARD on anything hallucinogenic, I don't dare touch the stuff now.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> ****ing traumatizing mate, I don't like tripping on anything tho. Watching the "solid" reality I know warp and change shook me to the core, Makes me shudder just thinking about it. I just went to far man, In that moment I fully believed I had lost my mind, it was such as ****ed up experience.
> 
> I had another bad one one on Ketamine, tho it was strangely compelling and interesting at the same time, time actually kept stopping for brief periods, as if I had bernards watch, everyone In the room would just pause for a few seconds and then snap out of it, It was f*cked up, proper. I trip HARD on anything hallucinogenic, I don't dare touch the stuff now.


my favourite drugs ( other than steroids) are hallucinogens. The best trip i ever had was from staying up for 2 or 3 nights on mkat then when i started to get tired i smoked a joint i wasnt expecting to start tripping or anything though was crazy. Lack of sleep does crazy things.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

kingdale said:


> my favourite drugs ( other than steroids) are hallucinogens. The best trip i ever had was from staying up for 2 or 3 nights on mkat then when i started to get tired i smoked a joint i wasnt expecting to start tripping or anything though was crazy. Lack of sleep does crazy things.


Yea man sleep deprivation alone can make you trip balls. I'm surprised you enjoyed the experience TBH, you must have a strong mind dude, most people I know who have tripped that far into a session lose their sh*t.

I had been up for a couple days when the Ketamine incident happened. To be honest I'd been over doing it all weekend anyway, MDMA, Mkat, Coke, god knows how much booze... I took the K to help me relax and sleep but it made me loopy man, decided to smoke a bong for some reason to try and calm myself down, In hindsight that wasn't the best idea haha....

It was kinda cool at first, I became detached from my surroundings and the mirror I'd just used to take the K from was swirling and sucking the room into it. I looked up and the walls were breathing Big style, I couldn't move, speak and lost all knowledge of who I was, I felt like I was being pulled down through the floor and into a new reality, I tried to fight the feeling with little success. The panic started to set in after I started coming back to reality and wondering WTF was going on, I felt like it was never going to end, it was awful.

Still think everyone should experience something like this once. It really does put things into perspective afterwards.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> Yea man sleep deprivation alone can make you trip balls. I'm surprised you enjoyed the experience TBH, you must have a strong mind dude, most people I know who have tripped that far into a session lose their sh*t.
> 
> I had been up for a couple days when the Ketamine incident happened. To be honest I'd been over doing it all weekend anyway, MDMA, Mkat, Coke, god knows how much booze... I took the K to help me relax and sleep but it made me loopy man, decided to smoke a bong for some reason to try and calm myself down, In hindsight that wasn't the best idea haha....
> 
> ...


sounds crazy. I knew i was tripping so i could just enjoy it and everything was all cartoony and it was like i was living inside a game lasted for over an hour aswell I was gutted when it stopped. Shame all that stuff messes up training I have had to stop it all apart from the odd joint. other than that it kills my appetite off way too bad. When you start to mix loads of things like you did it can go bad pretty quickly. I once had loads of booze, weed, mkat, ket and then loads of vallium didnt even know what it was at the time or how strong it was and bought loads took me a few weeks to get back to normal after that weekend.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigIt said:


> i did not know ZMA worked in a way that DMT does, thats incredible


is just that it very slightly temporarily increases natural DMT production... not enough to affect normal consciousness, but enough to alter the dreaming state.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> I recently started taking ZMA. My word... what crazy dreams I have. Ive always had wild dreams and seem to remember them very often.. I also experience lucid dreams quite often, had one a few days ago but got too excited and therefore woke up (very annoying), i have also tried some OBE stuff recently and got close one time, but haven't tried since. ANYWAY..
> 
> I believe theres more to DMT then a simple case of the 'fact's. Most users report seeing the same thing or having a similar experience... communication with 'other' beings. If im correct, DMT effects the pineal gland which to some is also known as the 3rd eye! (could go into that, but not for now).
> 
> ...


I find it all fascinating too... but I don't have any thoughts or comments really about the metaphysical ideas associated with the experiences of psychoactives and substances which alter pineal gland activity and those neurotransmitters because, for me, my own experiences tripping have not felt that way, they seem to feel like simply a change in the way my brain processes.

Is fascinating to read ideas about it though, especially the ideas associated about connections to the spirit realm held by various aboriginal populations around the world... personally I think a lot of the ideas are cultural beliefs and nothing more, but that doesn't mean that I don't think they are without value... often those kinds of cultures which use heavy hallucinogens have a very wise and clued up way of looking at the world I think, and my belief is that one thing these drugs can sometimes do through the way they increase the ability to visulaise is to help people put themselves in the position of another, and to help increase empathy, awareness and sense of love for and connectedness to the environment... the effects are in some ways pretty similar to those of meditation on the mind, and that interests me a lot.

The most potent thing I've ever taken btw was iboga root, was pretty intense in many ways. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone tried ZMA and tren at the same time? I have never had ZMA but tren gave me crazy dreams.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kingdale said:


> anyone tried ZMA and tren at the same time? I have never had ZMA but tren gave me crazy dreams.


Yeah I'm currently on tren and take 4 ZMA an hour before bed.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hackskii said:


> It is interesting you suggest vibrations.
> 
> I can feel them from time to time, not too often but I do feel them and I love the feeling.
> 
> ...


I have had the vibrations about 5 times, it's quite a scary and profound feeling, I get paralysed also - longest one for 2 hours, couldnt move but completely aware of what was happening. After reading up about it, seems it was the precursor for OBE - but i found it quite frightening and could relax into it to fully experience it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Got so much to contribute but am way too busy to post at length right now.

I wonder alot about the food we eat, as that must have the energy we are discussing, & processed food will have it all taken out.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I'm currently on tren and take 4 ZMA an hour before bed.


Has it made you have crazy dreams?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

funny you guys mention waves, is this when under the influence ONLY that you can see/feel them?

when the odd times comes that i take MDMA i get waves after waves after waves...and it's absolutely brilliant. MD stops the emotion side of our brain coming into play to some degree, so essentially we are seeing the world for what it actually is. it's actually a really, really beautiful place, shame reality slaps you in the face the next day lol 

tracers too, look up tracers if you don't know what they are. it's hard to explain, but you see the 'drag' of moving things and they are called tracers. like waving your hand across your face, it looks amazing

i get tracers from MD and acid but i don't get waves from acid


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there pure MDMA actually available these days? I took Rhubarb & Custards about 15 yrs ago......fookin' heavenly bliss.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Is there pure MDMA actually available these days? I took Rhubarb & Custards about 15 yrs ago......fookin' heavenly bliss.


I got my hands on some MDMA clear cap a couple of months back on a night out in manchester, first time I'd done any for years had the best night I'd had for ages!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Is there pure MDMA actually available these days? I took Rhubarb & Custards about 15 yrs ago......fookin' heavenly bliss.


i don't really know, i'm not into pills or MD as much anymore, they dont do it for me no more. i only take it when i know it's bang on quality. last time it was this golden brown puddy like substance, slightly wet and suidgy. when you broke it apart it was really crystally inside so i thought get that down me! that gear is £50/g

0.2g inside a paper and down the hatch. like taking 3-4 REALLY good pills, but better


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> Great stuff man! Love it!
> 
> You mentioned about letting go and feeling energy pass through you, you see light etc... and you say youve not been taught this it just comes to you? Thats quite amazing, thats a technique that many learn about and practice over and over and still dont get it, yet it came naturally to you?
> 
> ...


Completely self taught.

But, I have read some of the TAO, which kind of opened up our mind some.

Wayne Dyer "change your thoughts, change your life"

Etkart Etol "the power of now"

The Secret

What the bleep do we know anyway?

Master Key System

So, I thought what is the common theme here?

Well, what we think manifests in our lives.

What we say, can influence things around us.

And that too many people meddle, and are not observers.

But most of this is common sense anyway.

If happiness is priority in my life, and mental health is very important then how do I get there?

We know that true happiness is within and not from without, and my thoughts can change my mood, as well as my surroundings.

I think you will find this very interesting and pretty much flows what what we are talking about.

Check out how our thoughts can change water:






I have never had an OBE, nor see aura's yet I never really thought about it.

I do notice things that seem odd to me at the time.

Not long ago I went to a thing called a sound bath, it was a dome building made out of wood with no metal at all in it, all wood, not even nails.

The sound bounced off all walls and this lady had crystal bowels.

She would make them ring and they would vibrate me all the way through my body.

It felt similar to my whole body being tickled, almost like an orgasm.

This is not the sound, but you will feel the vibration in the sound:






I can say that the more I appreciate things, the more I notice things that I can appreciate.

I do think that it takes only a tid bit of information that plants a seed, then kind of magic happens.

Like the more you know, the more you are let to know.

The attraction thing probably is very close to hitting the mark.

When I was young and up to about 37 years old, there was random, chaos, no direction, just every day a party.

I had no respect for self, no respect for others, and I had nothing.

Not sure why but just after that things turned 180 degrees around.

Later on I saw what the bleep do we know anyways.

Then asked myself if this is true then we kind of make our own universe.

Ever sense then I have lived in abundance.

To be fair though, I realized that the better choices I made in life, the better the outcome.

That is all well and good, but then I decided to make decisions that would not manifest till like 5 years later.

I asked the question "I want to be debt free, how do I do it?"

Went to my spot and asked.

Well, then all the obvious things I had over looked seemed to come very clear what it was I needed to do.

Not only did I rid myself of all the things I did not need, nor need to shell out each month and put it all on the debt.

Doors started opening to refinance at the lowest rate in 40 years on a single day at 9:00 in the morning and the rest was history.

Right place at the right time for 40 years....

Now, no house, no car payments, free solar electricity, and in such a short time within 3 months I will be zero on all debts, credit, or payments in the world.

All from asking the question "What do I need to do to be debt free?"

To be fair, it was damn hard but I kept my foot on the peddle and rode it out.

Much sacrifice but financial independence is not very common, especially now with the economy so bad.

I realized that if I tried to make the plan without the help of what I was doing, I probably would have either taken longer, or missed the mark.

If I had even 10 bucks at the end of the week extra, I sent it on the bills.

Wow, now that was all random:lol:

What is kind of a form of freedom is I can put myself anywhere I want in my mind, I can be anywhere.

At work, I walk outside the long way to the bathroom.

I work in a super loud factory with machines going and it is very loud.

I go outside each day and I call this my moment.

This morning the fog was super thick, I noticed it was very quiet, not even birds were singing.

The smell from the fog smelled sweet in my nose, and cool in my lungs.

I saw a guy that had his eyes closed and looked like he was meditating.

I said "oh, taking a moment?"

He said yah, I said I do that too, he says so do I.

I said "I thought I was the only one that did this?"

He said there are a few that do it.

Impressed.



DigIt said:


> funny you guys mention waves, is this when under the influence ONLY that you can see/feel them?
> 
> when the odd times comes that i take MDMA i get waves after waves after waves...and it's absolutely brilliant. MD stops the emotion side of our brain coming into play to some degree, so essentially we are seeing the world for what it actually is. it's actually a really, really beautiful place, shame reality slaps you in the face the next day lol
> 
> ...


I can feel the waves some times using certain music that allows emotion to kind of flow, and some times they just hit me.

I love the feeling actually.

I notice the more you feel them, the more you can feel them.

Like a scent you never smelled before and noticing that again when you smell it.

Like at work how it is super loud, you shut it out, do not notice it is loud.

The brain turns it off so you don't go mad listening to it.

On the same token, if you are receptive and open, you will have a better chance of feeling/seeing it.

I am surprised at this thread, I did not know there were other people that think like me, I mean its not like there is a forum or something like here to learn about it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It is surpises me too, in a couple of ways.

When the threads on NDE's & UFO's were active there were many daft comments made. And it disappointed me.

So far this thread is going incredibly well. As I posted on here just recently, I have alot to contribute on this.

But in the last few days, I have had some very severe familly problems this week, that have prevented me from collecting my thoughts sufficiently to post.

On the other hand, I have also found love from two people this week, where I didn't expect it. Something is changing for me in a positive way, I can't develop the thought yet.

I am being drawn closer to something is all I can express.

Below my forum name, I usually show how I'm feeling, & I changed it on Tuesday. But I hope to change it again soon, I hope.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have tried to engage in a few threads on this type of topic but in the end I felt that it was just a bit too much to share in the open.

You see, any time someone says BS, then it becomes so.

If every single thing that was ever made started with a thought before it was manifested, It does not sound so far fetched to me that the power of thought might have the ability to create.

Some authors that write talk about an almost flow that happens, like they are not even the ones writing.

Could this be the power of the subconscious mind playing a roll?

And if so, how could one tap into this power of deep thought?

I consider all people as a resource.

If I treat you as an extension of myself, then if ever I need to, I can draw on my resource.

But, in contrast, if I treat people with contempt, burn my bridges, and down the road I need help with something, the ship has already sailed.

Limiting resources is limiting self.

This should all be common sense, if it were not for that little thing called the ego.

The ego protects itself over all things, including making bad decisions, limiting resources, causing emotional issues.

If one can turn off the ego, I feel decisions can be better made, and you can use more logic in decisions.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it logic or purer thought, does the ego cloud the mind with it's emotion, its selfishness & therefore suppress 'right' thinking?

Lovely posts Scott.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> Is it logic or purer thought, does the ego cloud the mind with it's emotion, its selfishness & therefore suppress 'right' thinking?
> 
> Lovely posts Scott.


I dont know as I am pretty much self taught and never really went into the learning aspect of it.

Yet, I am sure at some point it will come to me.

I am inquisitive by nature, always been.

I know there is an IQ and an EQ or Intelligence Quotient, and a Emotional Quotient.

One can function pretty well with a low IQ but normal or better EQ.

I know one does not function well with a low EQ, regardless of the IQ.

So, those that make decisions using emotion, pretty much blow the opportunity to make good decisions.

You have seen the debates on a topic and then the other persons ego gets bruised due to bad information or logic, then it ends up as a personal attack like you are fat, or insulting, etc.

I will give you an example using my wife.

She gets a ticket for making a left turn when the sign says "NO LEFT TURN".

She tells me and I say "why did you do that?"

Out of her mouth she says "do you know how many people that drive with expired registration tags on their license plates?"

I say, "yah, but those people are not in my pocket and this ticket will be super expensive."

See, she knew I would be upset as she knows this is a no left turn.

So, instead of saying "I made a mistake" she changes the direction to lessen the offense.

I don't care about the other people, I only care about the expense of the ticket and the turn put her in harms way as it is not safe.

I have had some heated conversations with my wife before and when I am calm and thinking clear, she does not stand a chance, then says "you are twisting things around."

lol

No I am not, I am clear using only logic, and her defense is all emotional and all over the map.

Reading people is very easy, I only need to look at their face and see what is going on.

I always give eye contact, and many times smile at others.

Some of the ladies at work I give hugs too and they really like it.

If I offend, I apologize as this is what we are supposed to do.

Not just for the other person, but for self.

This helps me.

It helps me to not have to worry about the situation any more, move on, learn and still have the resource.

I will give you another example of emotion response.

I know a black man that got a jay walking ticket.

He tells me "I just got a ticket by a racist cop."

I asked him if he was jay walking and the words out of his mouth were "that is besides the point!"

At this point, I am like, ok bud, have a nice day see you later.

How do you rationalize with someone like that?

In his mind he felt the cop was racist and that might not even be the case.

It might be just for revenue or to keep people safe.

I don't know that much about the ego, I do know that it can cause issues, and when I see it at work, I really notice it and do not like it.

Perhaps I see it so much because I might own that myself?

Not sure, if that is the case then I need a good long hard look in the mirror.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I know what you mean about looking/reading someone, just by looking at their face.

I sometimes wonder if I really am able to do this, but I know I can. Is this just because of our age, & have learnt so much along the way that we can recognise all the emotions/thoughts?

For me I feel it is much more than this, there is no thinking involved when I see this...I just know, it flows out of them.

But it's not a 'nice' thing though in some ways as I see through some, their apparent 'good character'. And I can be with ppl of the same age group as myself,

& they have no idea that the person in front of them is 'good' or not. I wish I could describe better what EQ is, it's ...am too unsettled to explain.

You & @dtlv say some very interesting, spiritual things that I wouldn't have expected to read on a 'muscle forum. You both make me think, thank you.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> I know what you mean about looking/reading someone, just by looking at their face.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if I really am able to do this, but I know I can. Is this just because of our age, & have learnt so much along the way that we can recognise all the emotions/thoughts?
> 
> ...


Its funny you say about not thinking, a super interesting book called Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking: http://www.amazon.com/Blink-The-Power-Thinking-Without/dp/0316010669

One part of the book on advertising showed that cans of food with peoples faces that look happy or smiling sell more cans as they trust the face on the can.

There is a audio book on it so you can listen and do something else, I think torrents has it...lol

I will give you an example of reading someone.

When lets say a purse snatcher sees a woman that looks like a victim, they become the victim.

Another woman that gives eye contact with the purse snatcher does not become the victim.

Remember those shady types also pick up on the victim and read people too.

I remember being in a very bad part of Las Vegas with drug deals being performed right in front of me.

One dude was sleeping on the sidewalk passed out.

I had to pay for the gas first, so as I walked to the front of the store a guy looked super shady, and instead of feeling insecure, I first thought that if he moves first, I am going to clock him before he gets me.

I was staring at him, like he did to me, but I was ready.

He looked away and I felt the threat leave me.

I am a Christian by nature, yet the more I see, the more I see God in all things, and I mean everything.

I was talking to a Christian today and I told him that smelling the fog smelled good, and I said Thank You.

He says, who did you thank?

I said the one that made the fog.

He said who.

I said if I have to put a name on it, then I just made it smaller.

I said the thanks knows where to go:lol:

But that is the thing.

Once you appreciate, give thanks, it is easier to notice even more of this.

I often wondered, is it because I notice things that I can notice them more?

Or, am I being rewarded with more things because I appreciate the little things?

Like being trusted with little things, so you can be trusted with more things, or bigger things?

Wife gets on me some times for relaxing.

She says "I can never relax"

I say make time.

She says I don't have time.

When I get into my time it is for me, and my family as well.

It is like I am in the spot that helps the family.

Often times when I am really relaxed the house is in harmony.

Dogs are laying around, wife kind of sings to herself, all things are good.

If I am kind of frustrated with something, have anxiety of some form, the house goes into chaos, and once wife says I have to leave.

Breathing

Ever notice someone that has anxiety?

The breath from the chest, rapid, short breaths.

Almost look like panic.

Is it the short breath that leads to the anxiety, or is the anxiety causing the short breaths?

Hmmm

Look at one that is calm, the breathing is from the diaphragm and not from the chest, the range of breath is longer, deeper, and produces more oxygen.

Even soldiers going into battle are taught to breath in 4 seconds, pause, exhale for 4 seconds.

Why?

Because it lowers stress levels.

I feel most people do not even know how to breath.

How sad is that?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

this is much better than reading "is 2g test too much..." and "SMASH IT". sadly gotta run to work!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the benefit of allowing yourself to flow, and feel happiness, takes away from what society wants from you.

Society is consumption, you work, you buy, you keep the system moving.

But what happens when one realizes that purchasing does not buy happiness?

What if all I need to be happy is right inside me?

That would limit spending.

That would limit taxes from spending.

That would created loss of jobs from the places you would have spent from, etc.

The exact opposite of what society needs to keep growing.

I heard a guy talking which really blew my mind as I caught myself doing it.

He said have you ever had food that you enjoyed so much that the mind focused on the taste of the food and that conscious thought stopped?

The other night my wife made me some food that was just so good, I found myself moaning in pleasure of how good it tasted, and I really enjoyed it.

My daughter was watching me and after I swallowed the bite, I looked over and my daughter had a puzzled look on her face.

Then it hit me, I was in the moment of enjoying the food, and all thoughts had been gone, and only the food was present.

I caught myself, and looking back I liked catching myself.

Like a day dream.

I think it is good to day dream, to remove the doing part of living, and just be alive.

I found the sound bath video from a while ago, I forgot I recorded it, I filmed it and you can hear me moaning with the sounds.






@Matt 1 I was thinking that the vibration I was feeling was not from me, it actually never occurred it may be from me.

It feels like it is bumping me, and if it was from me I may not feel that, not sure, I wish I knew now.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a video that describes the place I went to.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are geo magnetic lines the same as Ley Lines? I guess I could look all this up on wiki but would rather read the posts & thoughts.

Glastonbury Tor is built on Ley Lines...paused there & looked it up.

Ley lines correspond with ancient sites. Still can't think straight, just like the other night.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I hate when stoners go around saying leagalise weed just because they smoke weed and dont want it to be illeagal...yeah the country would make alot of money via tax. We critisize yanks about their weight...but also about there gigantic population of stupid people, if weed was leagal in the UK, give 20 years and we would much much worse than the yanks. We would have a country full of dumb slow people because wether pot lovers want to admit it or not, it makes you slow and lazy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Freeby0 said:


> I hate when stoners go around saying leagalise weed just because they smoke weed and dont want it to be illeagal...yeah the country would make alot of money via tax. We critisize yanks about their weight...but also about there gigantic population of stupid people, if weed was leagal in the UK, give 20 years and we would much much worse than the yanks. We would have a country full of dumb slow people because wether pot lovers want to admit it or not, it makes you slow and lazy.


Negged:lol:

Sweeping generalizations here, blame the US on being lazy and slow on pot is pretty funny.

Using this logic, your opinion on lazy and slow in the US is due to weed?

I am lazy but certainly not slow.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> I hate when stoners go around saying leagalise weed just because they smoke weed and dont want it to be illeagal...yeah the country would make alot of money via tax. We critisize yanks about their weight...but also about there gigantic population of stupid people, if weed was leagal in the UK, give 20 years and we would much much worse than the yanks. We would have a country full of dumb slow people because wether pot lovers want to admit it or not, it makes you slow and lazy.


Negged by a mod after 3 posts....!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> Negged by a mod after 3 posts....!


I didn't neg him, if I did he would be red. :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I didn't neg him, if I did he would be red. :lol:


That's just lazy...what you been smoking? :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> That's just lazy...what you been smoking? :lol:


It's morning here.

I only smoke at night.

Coffee now, some food, and watching Bourne Legacy.

Lots of action. I am being lazy. :lol:

Just cuz I can. lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Saw 'Bourne Legacy' on Friday...very good - especially the ending where......no better not tell you. :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> what you have said I can really relate to
> 
> you doubt yourself because your experiences in the mainstream are taught to be just 'coinsidence' or 'mind playing tricks' or 'a load of B,S'...
> 
> ...


Yes it does make sense, but I think you are are spending a lot of time analyzing these phenomenon and looking for them, and when we actively look for anything we distort our perception of what we see... true observation of the world is thoughtless, attached to no concept, no desire to be right, and makes no attempt to explain, persuade or judge... it's just acceptance of an experience not distorted by a veil of thinking.

As soon as any explanation is sought then the full quality of the experience is lost... so whether these phenomena are contact with other realms/beings facsilitated by an active pineal gland or are neurological excitations of the pineal gland leading to self creations out of imagination doesn't actually matter... what matters simply that you are aware.

Sure we give analysis and our own ideas when asked for a personal opinion, but awareness is greatest when we hold no ego or pride to the idea of what explanation is really true because truth is beyond that which can be explained in words or understood by thought... truth is beyond conceptualization or abstraction, it is too big and any analysis of experience is limited and unable to represent it (in fact distracts and distorts it).


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Yes it does make sense, but I think you are are spending a lot of time analyzing these phenomenon and looking for them, and when we actively look for anything we distort our perception of what we see... true observation of the world is thoughtless, attached to no concept, no desire to be right, and makes no attempt to explain, persuade or judge... it's just acceptance of an experience not distorted by a veil of thinking.
> 
> *As soon as any explanation is sought *then the full quality of the experience is lost... so whether these phenomena are contact with other realms/beings facsilitated by an active pineal gland or are neurological excitations of the pineal gland leading to self creations out of imagination doesn't actually matter... what matters simply that you are aware.
> 
> Sure we give analysis and our own ideas when asked for a personal opinion, but awareness is greatest when we hold no ego or pride to the idea of what explanation is really true because truth is beyond that which can be explained in words or understood by thought... truth is beyond conceptualization or abstraction, it is too big and any analysis of experience is limited and unable to represent it (in fact distracts and distorts it).


tricky one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I look at it kind of this way.

The other day the wind chimes were singing, the sunset was beautiful, I said thank you.

I told a guy at work and he asked "Who are you giving thanks to?"

I said the thanks knows where to go, and if I put a name on it, then it makes it only as big as the name.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Negged:lol:
> 
> Sweeping generalizations here, blame the US on being lazy and slow on pot is pretty funny.
> 
> ...


Ah crap i guess it kind of came out wrong, i was kind of aiming my post at unintellgent stoners in the UK, and i kind of contradicted myself in that comment personally i dont steriotype america being unintellegent but alot of the UK does and i just mean that wed be worse if we were to legalise weed , i guess it kind of came out wrong but it was like 4 in the morning when i wrote it , my apologies (A)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Freeby0 said:


> Ah crap i guess it kind of came out wrong, i was kind of aiming my post at unintellgent stoners in the UK, and i kind of contradicted myself in that comment personally i dont steriotype america being unintellegent but alot of the UK does and i just mean that wed be worse if we were to legalise weed , i guess it kind of came out wrong but it was like 4 in the morning when i wrote it , my apologies (A)


No worries, you miss spelled unintelligent, legalize, missed the capital on America, and some other words but I will leave that to you to find:lol:

You see, the same measure one measures another with, can be measured with self.

If you want to sound credible, you need to portray yourself as intelligent, and a spell checker works well.

I use it all the time....lol

I do know what you mean though, America is graded by our politicians policy, and trust me, that ruins it for all of us in the USA.

Intelligence, can be measured by many factors (IQ), and the (EQ).

One can have a high IQ, yet have a low EQ and that does not work.

One can have a high EQ, and a low IQ and still fair normal.

One can be smart yet have no common sense, and this is a problem.

Or one can have common sense, and not be very smart and still fair well.

Some people have intelligence yet are not happy.

I cant think of much a better thing to have than happiness.

To me, that is the goal, that is the mark of measuring self.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Freeby0 said:


> Ah crap i guess it kind of came out wrong, i was kind of aiming my post at unintellgent stoners in the UK, and i kind of contradicted myself in that comment personally i dont steriotype america being unintellegent but alot of the UK does and i just mean that wed be worse if we were to legalise weed , i guess it kind of came out wrong but it was like 4 in the morning when i wrote it , my apologies (A)


Well you call stoners unintelligent yet you have 6 spelling mistakes in this one post. I use cannabis, would you say I'm unintelligent?

You make generalisation and sweeping statements with nothing to back them up other than your own personal opinion. I did neg you.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I believe the third eye


so do i - I have one !!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

hackskii said:


> No worries, you miss spelled unintelligent, legalize, missed the capital on America, and some other words but I will leave that to you to find:lol:
> 
> You see, the same measure one measures another with, can be measured with self.
> 
> ...


Im not trying to portray myself as intelligent or whatever you said i was just giving my opinion. There are a vast amount of stoners far more clever than me i was just giving my opinion that is all.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

hackskii said:


> No worries, you miss spelled unintelligent, legalize, missed the capital on America, and some other words but I will leave that to you to find:lol:
> 
> You see, the same measure one measures another with, can be measured with self.
> 
> ...


right about happiness, then this comes from different sources whether REAL or royally DELUDED by certain people

pot and booze gives the artificial temporary happiness though I find it may do that in 50/50 % of cases-still healthier for the mind than being royally deluded when sober I find.

and real happiness? oddly enough when sober I even feel slightly better being alone or in a huge city like central London where nobody is gonna talk to you as people are rushing on their way whatever/wherever they goin and just nobody can't really be ****d with you


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Freeby0 said:


> Im not trying to portray myself as intelligent or whatever you said i was just giving my opinion. There are a vast amount of stoners far more clever than me i was just giving my opinion that is all.


I know you weren't, I was just playing with you some, that is all, I always encourage opinion, even if it does not agree with me, or others.

Iron sharpens iron, like one man sharpens another.



Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> right about happiness, then this comes from different sources whether REAL or royally DELUDED by certain people
> 
> pot and booze gives the artificial temporary happiness though I find it may do that in 50/50 % of cases-still healthier for the mind than being royally deluded when sober I find.
> 
> and real happiness? oddly enough when sober I even feel slightly better being alone or in a huge city like central London where nobody is gonna talk to you as people are rushing on their way whatever/wherever they goin and just *nobody can't really be ****d with you*


I am one of those strange people that will strike up a conversation with anyone, and feel comfortable doing so and not out of my element.

I can tell when some people do not want to be bothered with.

Most people are too tied to their smart phones to even hold an intelligent conversation with someone.

Sad that engaging in conversation is not the norm anymore, most people are fast to judge, slow to think, and fast to speak their mind, regardless of what comes out of their mouth.

Wouldn't it be nice to walk away from a complete stranger and say, "wow, now that was a very interesting conversation."?

Most people are afraid to give their opinion out of being thought strange, or others might disagree, etc.

Life is all about opportunity.

You would be surprised what older people think from their vast experiences in life, and survival.

Talk to some of your parents or grand parents about the bombing of London back in WWII, bet you would not even believe how much they had to go through, how strong they were, and did what they did to win.

I am quite sure it would blow your mind.

Some of the strongest people ever endured those things.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

More science less nonsense:

http://www.beckleyfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/New-Scientist-the-queen-of-consciousness.pdf


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

More research for everybody to ignore

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/21/teens-marijuana-brain-tissue-alcohol_n_2331779.html


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

right fellas! i have exams coming up soon, full of maths physics mechanics etc... shall i smoke weed and study? alot of people i know get good results whilst studying high and doing the exam high. but that might just be them.....


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gotista said:


> right fellas! i have exams coming up soon, full of maths physics mechanics etc... shall i smoke weed and study? alot of people i know get good results whilst studying high and doing the exam high. but that might just be them.....


Down a bottle of vodka too and make a party out of it in the exam hall.


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

Like anything isnt it pros and cons however id love them to leagalise is... nobody has ever died from the direct affects of weed and it also does less to your brain and body than prolonged alcohol abuse plus if they did coffee shops over here imagine the tourism? Ive always thought about this if they legalise they can put tax on it and atleast youd know that people are getting decent stuff that isnt laced with crap ive seen people put sand in bags to look like crystals which is obviously no good sometimes they spray it with marijuana essence which wrecks your chest. However, at the moment i find it hard to think this isnt an april fools


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tomkc said:


> Like anything isnt it pros and cons however id love them to leagalise is... nobody has ever died from the direct affects of weed and it also does less to your brain and body than prolonged alcohol abuse plus if they did coffee shops over here imagine the tourism? Ive always thought about this if they legalise they can put tax on it and atleast youd know that people are getting decent stuff that isnt laced with crap ive seen people put sand in bags to look like crystals which is obviously no good sometimes they spray it with marijuana essence which wrecks your chest. However, at the moment i find it hard to think this isnt an april fools


I've seen bud laced with fine glass beads mate! Sprayed all over it!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Agree mate it does,,,,my son is addicted to it and would spend easy £100 a week,,,then you hear people say its not addictive,,,its very addictive


I was addicted heavily for years mate. Weed is Satan's pubic hair. Dirty horrible stuff.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

megatron said:


> More research for everybody to ignore
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/21/teens-marijuana-brain-tissue-alcohol_n_2331779.html


The subjects already had a history of weed and alcohol misuse. What's to say the damage had already been done, just because it didn't get any worse doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

The word in the title that does it for me is 'may'. Smoking for 80 years may not cause a person cancer, but you'd be a mug to think it's not likely. Same with weed mate. Been there and done it and it ****ed my personality and short term memory completely. And I know many people that ended up staying at the nut house in Margate due to weed. There's no hiding the fact it can mess you up, especially kids.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I've seen bud laced with fine glass beads mate! Sprayed all over it!!


Loads of that **** about back in the day, would be sprayed with cellulouse and anything else that could add weight to it. Ever get any of that perfume puff too? When you burned it it boiled like melting plastic and stank of cheap deoderant. Used to get it for £100 per bar! That's how **** it was


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Gotista said:


> right fellas! i have exams coming up soon, full of maths physics mechanics etc... shall i smoke weed and study? alot of people i know get good results whilst studying high and doing the exam high. but that might just be them.....


I find it good for creative type subjects, english lit a levels were easy when stoned, I'd waffle on for ages with stoned b0llocks and actually got 100% in one exam. I did study though, the exam was the stoned part.

On the other hand, I struggle with subjects requiring logic and reasoning such as sciences, maths etc. when stoned. I was always much better at this when not stoned, so during my degree I saved the smoking for when I had completed my work, as a reward.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> The subjects already had a history of weed and alcohol misuse. What's to say the damage had already been done, just because it didn't get any worse doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> The word in the title that does it for me is 'may'. Smoking for 80 years may not cause a person cancer, but you'd be a mug to think it's not likely. Same with weed mate. Been there and done it and it ****ed my personality and short term memory completely. And I know many people that ended up staying at the nut house in Margate due to weed. There's no hiding the fact it can mess you up, especially kids.


I think, as with anything, its about moderation. Drinking sh!t loads will fcuk you up, smoking sh!t loads will fcuk you up, taking sh!t loads of pain killers will fcuk you up, taking sh!t loads of gear.....

Well, at east you'll be massive and fcuked up :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I think, as with anything, its about moderation. Drinking sh!t loads will fcuk you up, smoking sh!t loads will fcuk you up, taking sh!t loads of pain killers will fcuk you up, taking sh!t loads of gear.....
> 
> Well, at east you'll be massive and fcuked up :lol:


For sure mate. The odd bud here and there won't cause any harm, I even know people that kane the stuff ed for years on end and they are still normal and function well. But ime I can't and a lot of others don't either. I usually stay out of this topic unless the "it's completely safe and causes no damage" brigade come out. I used to say the same stuff until Id been off it a few years and realised the damage it did to me.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> For sure mate. The odd bud here and there won't cause any harm, I even know people that kane the stuff ed for years on end and they are still normal and function well. But ime I can't and a lot of others don't either. I usually stay out of this topic unless the "it's completely safe and causes no damage" brigade come out. I used to say the same stuff until Id been off it a few years and realised the damage it did to me.


at the end of the day, its still smoke. The 'completely safe and no damage' argument is one that I find frustrating being pro-weed. The blatant disregard for basic common sense in this argument is damaging to the cause as a whole. Anyone with any sense will realise, no matter what else, its smoke thats being inhaled and is therefore causing harm. I

think the same applies with steroids tbh, there are loads of pro-steroid people who argue that steroids cause no harm, but anyone with any common sense knows that this blanket statement is not true. All it does is make people look as if they are in denial about it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> at the end of the day, its still smoke. The 'completely safe and no damage' argument is one that I find frustrating being pro-weed. The blatant disregard for basic common sense in this argument is damaging to the cause as a whole. Anyone with any sense will realise, no matter what else, its smoke thats being inhaled and is therefore causing harm. I
> 
> think the same applies with steroids tbh, there are loads of pro-steroid people who argue that steroids cause no harm, but anyone with any common sense knows that this blanket statement is not true. All it does is make people look as if they are in denial about it.


That's right mate. If you saw my thread the other night I came clean about them making me sick as a dog!, and I was only on for just over 20 weeks.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Students take drugs used to treat parkinsons disease expans the brain - smoke for creative subjects ? art could help


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

If you are going to partake in the devils lettuce then you should be cooking it. This activates a lot more of the good stuff (CBD) and not just the mong you out and stick to the sofa stuff (THC) plus its better for your lungs whilst producing a longer and more intense high. Ask Bruce Lee, he loved it and some say thats what killed him.

The herb is a strange thing in my eyes, its "illegal" yet its pushed on you from every angle and available with ease anywhere. Some say that it came to this planet from another realm which is why it doesn't grow using the 1.618 divine ratio that every other plant does and its also the reason why it spouts so profusely and easily (ever tried growing a rose?).

Also, only the female plant gets you high and its called *Mari*juana so here's a truth hidden in plain sight. Juana is the female version of Juan = John, John The Baptist and Mary all rolled up in one handy name. Now you know why Jesus was the "most high" and "anointed one".

Truth is often stranger than fiction...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

squatthis said:


> at the end of the day, its still smoke. The 'completely safe and no damage' argument is one that I find frustrating being pro-weed. The blatant disregard for basic common sense in this argument is damaging to the cause as a whole. Anyone with any sense will realise, no matter what else, its smoke thats being inhaled and is therefore causing harm. I
> 
> think the same applies with steroids tbh, there are loads of pro-steroid people who argue that steroids cause no harm, but anyone with any common sense knows that this blanket statement is not true. All it does is make people look as if they are in denial about it.


Yep, smoking anything regularly causes damage to the lungs and increases risks for certain diseases. Marijuana does contain a range of compounds whish are increasingly being identified as highly health promoting, but the important thing to understand is those benefits are not optimally obtained via smoking - the analgesic effect of CBD is obvious from smoking, but most of the antioxidant and anti- cancer benefits require processing via the digestive system and liver. a second point there is that many of the beneficial phenols and cannaboids are found in strongest concentrations in parts of the plant not commonly smoked (because they don't get you high) - the best route of administration is jucing the whole plant and drinking it.

The healthiest way to smoke, in respect of lung damage, is to use a vaporizer. That's also the most efficient way to get the active ingredients and get high, as far far less THC etc is lost to smoke. Another thing rarely mentioned but well documented (i assume rarely mentioned because rather than focus on harm reduction for smokers the official line is to discourage smoking altogether) is that certain supplements can help protect the lungs against a good degree of damage - NAC, magnesium, vitamins E and C make a very decent cocktail that helps purge the buildup of [email protected] in the lungs, and protects against a good degree of oxidative damage. For tobacco smokers also, who have increased turnover of magnesium, the yellowing leathery skin they get is usually reversed by quality magnesium supplementation as it's primarily mag depletion that causes the problem as magnesium is vital for the skins production of collagen and elastin. Vitamin c depletion form smoking also plays a role in skin collagen, so is also important.

So there are things you can do in respect of damage limitation if you smoke, and I just wish this info was more widely available.


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I've seen bud laced with fine glass beads mate! Sprayed all over it!!


Seen this too mate terrible isnt it?? Get to the bottom of the bag and its still sat there like ahh ****... luckily i know the guy who grows now so its cool haha... they do all sorts


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Tomkc said:


> Seen this too mate terrible isnt it?? Get to the bottom of the bag and its still sat there like ahh ****... luckily i know the guy who grows now so its cool haha... they do all sorts


lol, not sure if you are trolling or not. its spray.. not glass. they do it to bulk the weight of the product, simply that. what you are saying is a myth. abit like the old 'my pills were laced with acid!!' myth.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

wel i dno weather to break my weedginity or not then :confused1:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> lol, not sure if you are trolling or not. its spray.. not glass. they do it to bulk the weight of the product, simply that. what you are saying is a myth. abit like the old 'my pills were laced with acid!!' myth.


No mate, although you are correct they spray the weed to make it heavier, there are different types of spray different people use, some has glass in it which usedto be quite popular, some actually have Mild amphetamins in it (people use this who have regular young customers, it gets them Hooked on the weed) and some actually use SAND, and there is also a green coloured stay which tastes like crap and makes the weed look ultra green.

I know this for a fact because my mates older brother knew a guy who owned factories and (apart from getting the good stuff that was boom) used to get all the crap in bulk and it used to go to different people with different customers (kids/ older people who aren't stupid)


----------

